# Brothers in Arms - Flinty & R0B's Training Journal



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

Right, Back in business with a new journal!

This is a shared journal for Flinty & Myself, Purely for Training, Food, AAS and anything Bodybuilding related.

Please, lets try and keep the banter minimal or at least when were present :wink:

We will try and update when possible with our routines, food intake, pics etc 

Flinty's own journal is staying open as normal, we just thought we'd do a joint effort to keep us both going.

Trust me, I need a kick in the balls after weighing in today!

We've trained Chest today, Flinty will pop this session up, but it was a bloody good one to say the least :2guns:

Dorian was our inspiration today on the telebox, at his peak he looked freaky as fcuk! What a legend :beer:

Enjoy!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

First bitches :thumb:

good luck fellas


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

good luck lads.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

P.S. If you need advice on getting mass speak to MacUK, hes your man!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Good luck with this boys  great idea x x


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

good luck fella's , subbed.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

this is mildly gay but good luck lads :beer:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hope you manage to keep this one on track chaps, shame when journals get spoiled..


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

U pair of got some neck asking for minimal banter !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

As Rob says , this is somthing were wanting to keep as a more sreious journal, too many hjournals on here getting majorly abused and losing track of a serious future goal, yeah maybe it sounds miserable whatever, if you dont like it just dont read or sub to it guys ... anything not relevent or if it starts to get silly then i will ask Mod to delete your posts ...

Not trying to be a cnut but you have been asked politely so its up to you guys...

My flinty's moving the mountain journal will be opened again and i will keep that open where as you know your quite welcome to let the steam off, i will still post in there as that is also my journal still and will continue for as long as i use this board... so that can be used for other stuff, anything that gets posted in there thats of any use i will transfer to here aswell...

Thanks guys ,


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Another journal to subscribe to ! Still at least it's two for the price of one .........


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> As Rob says , this is somthing were wanting to keep as a more sreious journal, too many hjournals on here getting majorly abused and losing track of a serious future goal, yeah maybe it sounds miserable whatever, if you dont like it just dont read or sub to it guys ... anything not relevent or if it starts to get silly then i will ask Mod to delete your posts ...
> 
> Not trying to be a cnut but you have been asked politely so its up to you guys...
> 
> ...


Nice to see you got your eyes on the prize lads (even if a joint journal is a bit erm you know)

Na in all seriousness looking forward to it really as much as i enjoy the banter, it can be a pain trying to keep up with your training, nutrition and aas related posts. They seem to get lost in the bitching sometimes. Also im not on as much no more so should be able to keep track of this!

Good luck lads x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bout time , i like to see peoples training sessions and methods rather than wading through 10 pages of sh1t for one update , it makes you not want to bother .

anyway good luck guys all the best .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

OK went to gym this morning . first of all weighing in

ROB weighed in at 175 pounds

Flinty weighed in at 238 pounds

both weighs were done with training clothing on...

Session (ROB put your weights in i will do mine )

Warm up

*DB flies + DB press light *

12 flies + 10 press @ 10 kg DB's

*Flat Bench press*

10 x 80 kg

8 x 110 kg

6 x 140 kg

3 x 150 kg

*
Decline press*

12 x 70 kg

12 x 80 kg

12 x 80 kg

*Pec dec*

10 x 50 kg

8 x 72.5 kg

6 x 102.5 kg

15 x 45 kg

*
Low incline DB press*

12 x 20 kg each hand

12 x 25 kg each hand

15 x 30 kg each hand

*Tricep pushdowns supersetted with Incline press ups*

12 x 80 plus 10 press ups

12 x 90 plus 10 press ups

12 x 100 plus 10 press ups

1 set bicep hammer curls

just went till burned out

job done.... really enjoyed the session felt pretty strong to say still on only 2000 calories per day.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> bout time , i like to see peoples training sessions and methods rather than wading through 10 pages of sh1t for one update , it makes you not want to bother .
> 
> anyway good luck guys all the best .


thanks mate . glad to see you back in my journal i know i lost you a bit in last one probably do to the excess crap that was in it X


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks Lads and Lasses 

Anyway, the kick up the ar5e for me is FOOD!!! I've been talking to a few members this week about this and i've fell right off track!

Got back on it loads better yesterday and today has been good too;

Breakfast;

Muesli

Green Tea

Whey Shake (Water)

Post Workout

Extreme Shake (Flinty's Gym)

Lunch

120g Rice

1x Tin of Tuna

3x Scrambled Eggs

Green Tea

Whey Shake (Milk0)

Just now (Same Again)

120g Rice

1x Tin of Tune

3x Scrambled Eggs

Green Tea

Then I'm having Lasagna later with a load of Roasted Veg 

I'll wrap up tonight with a Shake.

Reason I slipped so badly last week was because I only prepped for for 2 days, my own fault really. Never mind!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Dont really see it as GAY just having a joint journal. like i said anyone that disagrees or dont want to be a part of it thats fine , just dont read and certainly dont post in here X


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate . glad to see you back in my journal i know i lost you a bit in last one probably do to the excess crap that was in it X


time and being sub`d to loads of journals is main reason mate .

so whats the routine look like as a whole ?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

looks like you have gained some strength back after your dip when you reduced calories.

Amazing how the resilient the body is really.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

Good luck with it all fellas. Not that youll need it, every faith in you.

We are up next week or so isnt it?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

actually looking forward to seeing more posts on your guys sessions, im always asking r0broid on his journal to post em, chest session looks good bro


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

expletive said:


> looks like you have gained some strength back after your dip when you reduced calories.
> 
> Amazing how the resilient the body is really.


Felt quite strong today , but to be fair the way i normally train with lots more reps , it was perhaps always in me to still hit the 140;s and 150's but certainly not at that rep range obviously rep ranges today were about 30 ish per exercise over 4 sets, were i normally train in the 60 plus reps per exercise over 4 sets . so it was quite a different routine today so it felt good and fresh to do something dofferent as i have trained the same for months and months now !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Dave said:


> Good luck with it all fellas. Not that youll need it, every faith in you.
> 
> We are up next week or so isnt it?


yes mate you certainly are .... looking forward to it, my gym isnt as big and posh as yours but it has enough tackle to still inflict pain lol !!!



Afghan said:


> actually looking forward to seeing more posts on your guys sessions, im always asking r0broid on his journal to post em, chest session looks good bro


Thanks mate , and yeah i do like as you know to see routines and diets etc etc.. so hopefully this journal keeps us in one place and should make good informative reading !!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

Today's session - My weights

Warm up

DB flies + DB press light

12 flies + 10 press @ 10 kg DB's

Flat Bench press

10 x 60 kg

8 x 80 kg

6 x 120 kg PB

2 x 130 kg (Went for 3, but NO it wasn't happening.... Flinty Pulled the bugger off me) PB AGAIN.

Decline press

12 x 70 kg

12 x 70 kg

12 x 70 kg

Pec dec

10 x 35 kg

8 x 45 kg

6 x 60 kg

15 x 30 kg

Low incline DB press

12 x 20 kg each hand

12 x 20 kg each hand

15 x 20 kg each hand

Tricep pushdowns supersetted with Incline press ups

12 x 50 plus 10 press ups

12 x 50 plus 8 press ups

12 x 60 plus 10 press ups

1 set bicep hammer curls

Burn out!!

Pumped to hell, saw some new veins too! Was a brilliant session and really needed to get me back on track.

Pre workout was 750mg Test E in the Delts


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

mate your declines were 70 kg i believe ??


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> mate your declines were 70 kg i believe ??


I should make note shouldn't I 

I'll edit it now.

I think its safe to say i'll feel it tomorrow!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Great looking session guys looking forward to reading this one as it develops and I will keep it serious! Promise. X


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Great looking session guys looking forward to reading this one as it develops and I will keep it serious! Promise. X


Thanks Ben!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Great looking session guys looking forward to reading this one as it develops and I will keep it serious! Promise. X


Thanks mate !!!! appreciate your input, i read you have had the 50s up mate ??? nice work bro X


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Thanks mate !!!! appreciate your input, i read you have had the 50s up mate ??? nice work bro X


Cheers Flinty, yes mate set of 7 and a set of 4. Well chuffed!!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

looking good fella's, wonderin how long this journal will stay clean tho.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers Flinty, yes mate set of 7 and a set of 4. Well chuffed!!


mate ya cant grumble at that , 50's should really keep building you for months to come mate if you never go higher you will still gain well on them, by upping reps ..

i felt today like my natural limit was 150 kg pressing wise, it felt good but to get a 4th rep out i think i would need to eat more definitely.. if i was on 3000 plus cals and the 500 mg of test e im sure i could see 165 kg to be fair we will see how it goes ...

next week for shoulder session should be a good one, with milky and dave to be fair ..


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

Breeny said:


> looking good fella's, wonderin how long this journal will stay clean tho.


Thanks Breeny!

It will mate


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breeny said:


> looking good fella's, wonderin how long this journal will stay clean tho.


?? why wonder that in fact dont even answer that question... if folks cant respect the decision to keep the journal crap free then there is something wrong , im sure mods wont allow it either !!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> mate ya cant grumble at that , 50's should really keep building you for months to come mate if you never go higher you will still gain well on them, by upping reps ..
> 
> i felt today like my natural limit was 150 kg pressing wise, it felt good but to get a 4th rep out i think i would need to eat more definitely.. if i was on 3000 plus cals and the 500 mg of test e im sure i could see 165 kg to be fair we will see how it goes ...
> 
> next week for shoulder session should be a good one, with milky and dave to be fair ..


Come blast time on the AAS and food you'll be throwing 165kg up with ease mate!

Yes, roll on the next session with those two! Is Uri joining us...?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> mate ya cant grumble at that , 50's should really keep building you for months to come mate if you never go higher you will still gain well on them, by upping reps ..
> 
> i felt today like my natural limit was 150 kg pressing wise, it felt good but to get a 4th rep out i think i would need to eat more definitely.. if i was on 3000 plus cals and the 500 mg of test e im sure i could see 165 kg to be fair we will see how it goes ...
> 
> next week for shoulder session should be a good one, with milky and dave to be fair ..


Yes I agree, they are a good weight to press with and adding an extra rep is hard work so you know you're making progress. We have up to 60's at my current place but they are a long way off!

Place I'm moving to only has up to 46's though! Will petition them to buy some more when I get there, will definitely be loads of people there that would want them so don't really know why they haven't got more tbh.

150 is big mate, it would crush me, i'd get half a rep, straight down! Haven't flat bar benched for over a year so no idea what i can do. Might have a go next week just to see how things feel.

Yes, the Titan's meet again! Jelly!!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> ?? why wonder that in fact dont even answer that question... if folks cant respect the decision to keep the journal crap free then there is something wrong , im sure mods wont allow it either !!!


m8 i hope it does stay clean, much nicer and way more useful to read about training and diets, without the rubbish there's a time and place for it.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Beastssssssssss looks like a great session there and I'm looking forward to nicking some of the exercises out of this when I start training at home. I bought the db and bench today which by the 'economy delivery' I'm presuming means it's coming via a carrier pigeon on Ts23 type gear levels :lol:

It's easy to get caught up in the banter isn't it like you say, I'm sure that people will save the spam for your other pages so this can be full of figures and food :rockon:


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

have you guy's set yourselve's a target or time span for what your doing.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Subbed, good luck fellas. I will be watching closely.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

right guys this is all fuking business and no bullsh1t then?

Right I want to see 2 well lit colour pictures of you both in shorts and nothing else....lets get the egos out of this and that is one method to track your sucess over the coming pages...

This is bodybuilding and bodysclulpting

i'm actually not that fuking bothered what you lift and wghether it goes up or down - leave that sh1te to the [email protected] like ewen lol

this is all about transformation so keep that in mind - manipluating your training, diet and lit=festyles including peds to achieve a look

ok?

lets get to it then....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

FWIW I cant be bothered reading sterile banal journals with workout data............whats the point? I could not give a fuk if you bench 140 or 150 - it is your business and it is the worst kind of tedium..............especially fuking newbies pushing a ton for the first time - yawn

So long as you train intenseley and consistently you will stimulate hypertrophy.

So what does uncle uriel like to see if he cant be naughty with banter????

I like reading food ideas, i even like photos of food (honest flinty lol)

I like reading about what your emotions, and feelings are about training, any peds regimes if they are a bit different, any health issues, problems..

you get the idea

BUT BODYBUILDING IS about growing muscle and controlling bodyfat

MANY MANY people MISS that completely xx


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i will also add that all the excerises and ideas are probably brilliant info for newbies too with youtube links to how the movement is performed - if that is going on then fine but i would think most readers of you guys are going to be fairly advanced trainers who may have fannied around learnig a bulgarian split squat for a few weeks in the 80's then realized it was [email protected] and a leg press probably worked better lol

but any new weird advanced ideas are always welcome (though likely ignored lol)


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

Breeny said:


> have you guy's set yourselve's a target or time span for what your doing.


Well mate tbh were both coming into the last 4 weeks of our first Test cycle, so goal wise for myself will be to maintain, then go again!!



Uriel said:


> FWIW I cant be bothered reading sterile banal journals with workout data............whats the point? I could not give a fuk if you bench 140 or 150 - it is your business and it is the worst kind of tedium..............especially fuking newbies pushing a ton for the first time - yawn
> 
> So long as you train intenseley and consistently you will stimulate hypertrophy.
> 
> ...


Evening Uri!

We have this conversation all the time me and Flinty, PB's are nice but were both focused on getting it all right! Can't do the ego thing, might talk like barry big balls sometimes on here but when were in the gym its purely training, Milky and Dave can vouch for us on that .... i hope :lol:

Will you be joining us all next week???

I'll get some pics up buddy, no problem there 

My main focus as we speak is FOOD! So today i've nailed what's been in front of me. Plenty of carbs today, plenty of protein and a good amount of fats.

Slipped up too much this week on the snap, mainly not prepping enough and being away with work - cest la vie ! But I'm going to eat like a machine this coming week 

Anyway, its good of you to pop in, any input is appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i wont be joining you - i dont want to keep promising to come and breaking it

I have had a lot on my plate in my personal life which is progressing well now - i am on my last shift day this Saturday which was a genuine fuk up on my part and it is looking like i will be in fuking Russia as things stand.

I will put a days holiday in to garuntee a session with you guys very very soon.

i will just take the hit and drive over to you - fuk it


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

Uriel said:


> i wont be joining you - i dont want to keep promising to come and breaking it
> 
> I have had a lot on my plate in my personal life which is progressing well now - i am on my last shift day this Saturday which was a genuine fuk up on my part and it is looking like i will be in fuking Russia as things stand.
> 
> ...


We'll sort something out, no rush


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Credit where it is due you do both train hard yes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

Milky said:


> Credit where it is due you do both train hard yes.


Thanks mate, will be good to catch up with you two next week :beer:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Subbed! Good luck! No nonsense all business journal! Look forward to seeing the transformations!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

Chest is it bits!!

Now, do I drop a session in today...?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks guys for your input, Uriel thanks for that mate as always informative and definitely worth reading and following..

You know me by now (fcuk egos) i dont think i could have one if i tried to be fair, i am what i am . i dont try and talk myself up i have never blown my wn trumpet, as in my eyes personally im not all that , i do train fcukin hard without a doubt and no i dont really give a toss what weights im lifting as long as there doing the work i need them to be doing...

My mental state at the minute is this.

Working away sucks balls, as much of a will and determintaion to get the right food into myself day in day out seems impossible at times.. Last week i did my upmost to stay on track, i didnt eat any crap just the best stuff i could get my hands on...

my working hours wer all over the place split shifts and everything going in there .. (INTERESTING QUESTION)

"If you are allowing for calories in a diet, is there any rule of thumb as to how many calories it takes to warm up your body ?" i ask because obviously i work outside, in the extremist of weathers at the minute and i get fcukin very cold. now only eating 2000 calories i am fast finding myself feeling hungry and tired job is heavy and hard, and being out in the cold i assume is burning through calories...

so im wondering wether in my diet im going too low calorie wise and making my body suffer for this ???

im also thinking maybe i shouldnt be worried about the upping of calories as when my body balances out in the first couple of weeks i may start losing fat quicker again, but i have always responded too quickly and lowered calories after a week or so thinking its not working (im scared to death of putting more fat on) its something that comes from bieng overweight for most of your adult life i think...

any ideas and suggestions would be appreciated, i have even thought about approaching a prep guy just to get my diet sorted(obviously within constraints of my situation) as i couldnt fullly prep for competition and do what im doing at same time ....

so thats were i am at mentally so far..


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

WAHEY! Finally! A serious training journal not full of shít.

Will be following this ladies, flinty your bench is impressive mate!

Are we gonna get pics to see progress?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

you definately need to increase Kcals in cold weather flinty....arctic explorers have to carry all they eat and so go for the most calorie dense stuff they can....we are talking eating blocks of butter and all sorts mate...

yomping on ice all day in minus 50?? Dont quote me as i'd need to read up a little but they are maintaining on 5 - 7K Kcals a day IIRC.

I know if i ride my motorcycle all day in the cold - it rips through calories and when i was working outside in oslo for 2 weeks in the minus 20's the weight fell off me.

I think as a VERY general rule, listen yo your body and chuck a little extra dirty food in and check the scales once a week


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Thanks guys for your input, Uriel thanks for that mate as always informative and definitely worth reading and following..
> 
> You know me by now (fcuk egos) i dont think i could have one if i tried to be fair, i am what i am . i dont try and talk myself up i have never blown my wn trumpet, as in my eyes personally im not all that , i do train fcukin hard without a doubt and no i dont really give a toss what weights im lifting as long as there doing the work i need them to be doing...
> 
> ...


I would deffo up kcals mate, will help with energy alot. Even an extra hot bowl of oats will make all the difference


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok what i will do is up cals back to 2500 per day , i will try and add in good slower burners so would you suggest i make the cals up from carbs and fats then and keep protein at around the 260 mark that im aiming for each day at the minute ....

also i will get pictures up from mid december and then will updat these after the next 35 days of this cut , and then after cruise, then after lean bulk through summer...

i hate putting pics up cos im embarrassed but i will do it like you say ego out the door and onwards to better . i might even dare put the pics up from a when i first started 2 years ago but that is definitely a fcukin embarrasment ...

i will get my pics up in next 20 minutes !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

pics of me from mid december


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

good on you for the pictures mate - please dont be embarrassed, it gets easier but you now have to view your body as a project and a product to be manipulated and looked at from all angles, try to detach your personal and feelings about it - you never can 100%, there is always residual "ME-ness" but.....well done.

Add the extra 500kcals on cold out door days with mixed nuts/dry fruits and good oils....body loves those bad boys


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

What % BF do you think your at in them photos flinty? What are you at now? Any idea


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> good on you for the pictures mate - please dont be embarrassed, it gets easier but you now have to view your body as a project and a product to be manipulated and looked at from all angles, try to detach your personal and feelings about it - you never can 100%, there is always residual "ME-ness" but.....well done.
> 
> Add the extra 500kcals on cold out door days with mixed nuts/dry fruits and good oils....body loves those bad boys


you know what mate i might just post my starting ones aswell, but im looking at them thinking fcuk me there horrible, almost upsets me.. even though im a lot different now i look at them pictures i just posted and im dissapointed ... its a constant fcukin battle mate . fcuk it im putting the old ones up from when i started.. i just hope people look at them and are inspired slightly rather than just looking at me and thinking what a fcukin fat cnut ....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> What % BF do you think your at in them photos flinty? What are you at now? Any idea


well i have no idea mate , and im still similair now as i have only lost about 9 pounds ....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

it doesn't matter what you looked like then or what you look like now......what matters is that you change - change weekly and become as close to your goals as possible

that is what gets my respect as so very few people can do it


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> What % BF do you think your at in them photos flinty? What are you at now? Any idea


it doesnt matter, i do use bf measurements but only when i got down enouch to see a few splits and even now its not something i worry too much about....


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Calves are loking good in your december pics flints. I like it when people post pics and you get to see a transformation. Shows your working hard, hate journals that start off with a ripped beast and 2 years latter there still the same !!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ok this is me at my biggest and im fcukin ashamed of these pictures... so laugh to yourselves, take the p1ss inside yourselves and scoff at me and my state , this was an upsetting state for me to be in i assure you of that !!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

good man. lets get it all up here.

we have rob coming from the other dierection where the little c unt has to run around the shower to get fuking wet


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> ok this is me at my biggest and im fcukin ashamed of these pictures... so laugh to yourselves, take the p1ss inside yourselves and scoff at me and my state , this was an upsetting state for me to be in i assure you of that !!!
> 
> View attachment 74068
> 
> ...


Dont feel sorry for yourself !!! If you didnt look like that then you would like you do now and you wont look like you will in a year !

Not sure on the goatee though !


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

I look at them pics and see how depressed i was, and was also just panic stricken and anxious all the time, its what i used to look at and feel that i had abused my body and i deserved to have serious health issues, wich in turn led to me bieng scared and getting health anxiety, i knew i was fat and destined for a heart attack and thats what i was always scared of happening , but too scared to actually exercise and do anything about it as any increase in me heart rate used to scare me !!!

come along way mentally since then , just now trying to work on the physical appearance that left me with body wise X


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

Good work mate!

Really have come a tremendous way, hats off to you!

I'll get my pic's up at some point today


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

Aye thats some loss that mucka! Fair fcuks to you pal :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

Uriel said:


> it doesnt matter, i do use bf measurements but only when i got down enouch to see a few splits and even now its not something i worry too much about....


It's just that I believe it's a good indication of wether the kcal deficit is about right and your losing fat and not too much muscle aswell. I can see your point though, keep your eyes on the big picture and all that


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> ok this is me at my biggest and im fcukin ashamed of these pictures... so laugh to yourselves, take the p1ss inside yourselves and scoff at me and my state , this was an upsetting state for me to be in i assure you of that !!!
> 
> View attachment 74068
> 
> ...


You should be proud of how far you have come already and how much you have altered your way of life m8!!

Great transformation thus far and I'm looking forward to seeing the next December pics too :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flinty, looking at your "then" and "now" pics , the difference is enourmous , you've come a long way so you should be proud of your progress so far


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Top marks for the photo's Flints. I know how difficult these things can be and we are all our own worst critics at times. Your progress, and the determination you have shown are tremendous and will be an inspiration to many on here. Keep it up, mate and the best of luck to you in the future:thumb:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Great work in just a few short years flinty. Takes a determined character and youve got that in abundance.

And if you get short on motivation looking at those photos should drive you on

reps


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

Mini Update: Food;

Breakfast

Muesli

4xPoached Eggs

4xToast

EVOO

Beetroot Juice

Green Tea

Whey Shake (Milk)

Beef Joint for Dinner with all the usual suspects

Feel really tired today... So not sure if I'll get round to cooking the joint!! Defo no session today, back on it tomorrow for some boulder work!!

That's it, I'll try and get some snaps up later


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

carefull with the beetroot juice...........ginger ben was blonde before that


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

`



Uriel said:


> right guys this is all fuking business and no bullsh1t then?
> 
> Right I want to see 2 well lit colour pictures of you both in shorts and nothing else....lets get the egos out of this and that is one method to track your sucess over the coming pages...
> 
> ...


bellend :thumbup1:

your right though as this is a bodybuilding journal the focus should be on the muscle and food intake not on the weight lifted , thats for wankers like me to be concerned with .

uri your right about arctic explorers needed high calorie foods but its lard not butter they eat , also dense cal ration packs .

flinty well done for posting pictures serves as a great tool for kicking ones ass , i used to work away and eating good food is bloody hard , dunno if you can but maybe buy an ice box and put tupperware inside with pre prepared meals ? maybe even buy a microwave and converter for the van , milky will say they burn the wires out but its a works van so not your problem lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

Uriel said:


> carefull with the beetroot juice...........ginger ben was blonde before that


Good point 

Its quite nice tbh, been drinking it for a while now. Helps the BP out so I'll keep at it!

Joints just gone in, so I'll crack on with plenty of snap today


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ewen said:


> `
> 
> bellend :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


Ha ha yeah till its on fire on the side of the M62 !

Just dont want him getting the bullet mate.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

cheers ewen - and dont take it to heart - there are only 2 kinds of [email protected] and liars and i dont lie either lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Uriel said:


> cheers ewen - and dont take it to heart - there are only 2 kinds of [email protected] and liars and i dont lie either lol


that makes you a liar :whistling:

lol milky its all good on the way to work but not good on the long road home lol .

should be fine if he clears it with boss and gets written confirmation idk .


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

well done on posting the pics flinty.... no one will laugh, they'll just have more respect for u. you should be proud of how much youve achieved so far.

carry on training hard boys! rob, eat more, i still weigh more than you x x


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> well done on posting the pics flinty.... no one will laugh, they'll just have more respect for u. you should be proud of how much youve achieved so far.
> 
> carry on training hard boys! rob, eat more, i still weigh more than you x x


Hush Queenie :lol:

I'm trying, I've just been and brought a load of food I can prep for the week, no excuses !!  xx


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

good on you flinty, keep it up


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

WOW guys im blown away , i really am..

Im glad i have posted them now as i have had lots of nice comments and motivation to continue doing well.....

love this place ...


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

awesome work there flinty m8, big improvements already, good calves to. I like the explanations of mental state, im the complete opposite of u, im small and to light, kinda inferior in my mind, so it's good to read about the way people deal with stuff, helps me also to keep my head on where im going. Your doin really well m8. green ones for u.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breeny said:


> awesome work there flinty m8, big improvements already, good calves to. I like the explanations of mental state, im the complete opposite of u, im small and to light, kinda inferior in my mind, so it's good to read about the way people deal with stuff, helps me also to keep my head on where im going. Your doin really well m8. green ones for u.


Thank you mate ... and i know its probably just as hard for the smaller leaner guys that are trying to put on the weight than it is for us trying to shed it...

I am by nature a big thinker so i will definitely introduce more to this journal about my mental state aswell as my physical side...

I have to say at this minute in time reading the nice comments and praises has given me a massive mental boost and will drive me to carry on and do well...

I know i have a hell of a long way to go here, im not kidding myself that im anywhere near some of the great physiques on here (everyone of which i repsect) but im a dam sight closer than i was 2 years ago. im slightly closer than i was 5 weeks ago . and this time in 35 days i will hopefully be a little bit closer aswell..

so all in all as long as i never get back to where i was, everyday forward is a massive step for me personally ....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

just looking again at comparisons from when i started 2 years ago to december this year, and i actually do feel a bit proud just took these pics for example

start



dec 2011


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

transformation's even more dramatic when u have the 2 pics side by side, massive difference in the 2, well done m8.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah that's the best way to look at them side by side so you can see how far you've come and it's incred Flinty!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> just looking again at comparisons from when i started 2 years ago to december this year, and i actually do feel a bit proud just took these pics for example
> 
> start
> 
> ...


amazing x x

:thumbup1:


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Well,i missed this getting started up yesterday!

It will be good to see the same session from two different perspectives,personal thoughts on how you trained,and how your partner did,so thats cool. As far as the pics go,there should be no shame in those Flinty. You should actually be chuffed with the radical difference,and you can only get better,obviously. I'm a great believer that its easier for an over weight person to get to decent shape,than it is for an underweight person. I'd rather have to have lost two stone than do as i've (and Rob) are trying to do and put it on. As Uriel said,diet and routine are more interesting than weights lifted,as that is more of a powerlifters motive as opposed to bbers. Rob can out bench me by a mile and i can do the exact same back routine as my pt who is 18st and 22years old,so sometimes we can get caught up in the whole 'how much can you bench' issue a little. Nice misses pics too,would have been good to see you in all your going out gear also.

Subbed for a decent journal where we can all throw around training and diet tips and admire in awe at the progress pics. Good luck to you both in your quest x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

luther1 said:


> Well,i missed this getting started up yesterday!
> 
> It will be good to see the same session from two different perspectives,personal thoughts on how you trained,and how your partner did,so thats cool. As far as the pics go,there should be no shame in those Flinty. You should actually be chuffed with the radical difference,and you can only get better,obviously. I'm a great believer that its easier for an over weight person to get to decent shape,than it is for an underweight person. I'd rather have to have lost two stone than do as i've (and Rob) are trying to do and put it on. As Uriel said,diet and routine are more interesting than weights lifted,as that is more of a powerlifters motive as opposed to bbers. Rob can out bench me by a mile and i can do the exact same back routine as my pt who is 18st and 22years old,so sometimes we can get caught up in the whole 'how much can you bench' issue a little. Nice misses pics too,would have been good to see you in all your going out gear also.
> 
> Subbed for a decent journal where we can all throw around training and diet tips and admire in awe at the progress pics. Good luck to you both in your quest x


Totally disagree with this mate but wont clog up this journal with it.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Totally disagree with this mate but wont clog up this journal with it.


No mate lets have the conversation bro, thats what we want to do in here ... i know what you dont agree with (the weight loss bieng easier and a better start than bieng small and getting bigger)

tell us your opinions mate please


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Also,your words on how you felt mentally are of interest and it would be good if you both can keep us posted on your state of minds,be it hi's or low's or general concerns. I'm one of lifes 'happy' people and have always had empathy for people who weren't in a such a happy place as me. Sure i've had my low's,breaking up with partners and family bereavements,buts thats been it really


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

flinty90 said:


> OK went to gym this morning . first of all weighing in
> 
> ROB weighed in at 175 pounds
> 
> ...


Bloody hell mate, your pressing has come up a fair bit hasnt it !!!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

im also interested in Milky's thoughts on that, seeing as i am one of these lighter peeps.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok....

Firstly from a purely " mental " point of view, being lean is far more acceptable than being fat.. so you start in a better place..

Also when your lean you can eat pretty much what you want and not have to worry, being over weight its a constant struggle...

Throw into this your fitness levels as well being lean, another advantage to being over weight....

I also genuinely believe that strict dieting is a damn site harder than trying to gain... its deprivation, simple it fu*ks with your head.

All these are obviously jusy my opinion..


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> No mate lets have the conversation bro, thats what we want to do in here ... i know what you dont agree with (the weight loss bieng easier and a better start than bieng small and getting bigger)
> 
> tell us your opinions mate please


Thats my personal opinion. I'd rather train and eat less(carbs) to try and lose two stone (for example) than train and eat more to gain 2st.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Ok....
> 
> Firstly from a purely " mental " point of view, being lean is far more acceptable than being fat.. so you start in a better place..
> 
> ...


Well being on the larger side of life myself i have to agree with you milky, although speaking to ROB a lot about this and he would love to be the other way around..

but actually i think what we really want is for me

i want my genetic size and shape, with ROBS genetic calorie usages and metabolic rate.. and im sure he would like his physical attributes with my calorie packing genes !!!

but as far as outright visuals are concerned milky i think your still only talking about extreme fatness, versus average leanness..

when really the question i pose to you would be

would you like to be your size in general..

or really skinny and i mean really skinny spine poking out etc ???

i would have thought oth these extremes are just as bad to be honest . but if your talking about bieng quite fat as apposed to bieng slightly muscular but really lean then its obviuously a no brainer !!!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Milky said:


> Ok....
> 
> Firstly from a purely " mental " point of view, being lean is far more acceptable than being fat.. so you start in a better place..
> 
> ...


We posted the same time Milky so i'll elaborate.

I wasn't lean,i was skinny and was called puny. You say fat,i would say bulky. If you can eat what you want when your skinny and not put on weight,that is imo the same as being overweight and having to watch what you eat otherwise you'll put it on.

I agree on the fitness levels,easier to be on a treadmill at 12st than 17st.

Swings and roundabouts i guess.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

luther1 said:


> Thats my personal opinion. I'd rather train and eat less(carbs) to try and lose two stone (for example) than train and eat more to gain 2st.


the thing is when your predisposed to bieng large you dont feel like you are eating more, in fact your eating less than most skinny folks but dont lose the weight like they do. so its all relative really..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah l shoud have clarified, l am not talking a stone over weight l am talking sort of 2 stone and over, no visible definition.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

as Luther said, being small can be bad also, when i got married i weighed less than 10st, ribs on show the lot. It takes a lot of work and effort for both types of people to achieve what we want, whether it losing or gaining, i'm getting better at it now weigh 12st on the button and dont feel so little and inferior, working my way up.

just to add i'm 5'8 tall.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I will rustle up some pics of me last August at 11st 13lb. They are on my old phone so i'll have to someone to sim swap etc for me. I've just stood on my scales at 14st 11lb but i have eaten all day and my above ^^^^^^^^^^ weight was first thing in the morn. I even go as far as popping out of a club at midnight to go back to my car to eat,also,i took my little girl to the zoo today and took sandwich boxes with me because i knew we'd be in there 4 or 5 hours. Its no fun(as i'm sure losing weight isn't either)

Btw,i'm 5ft 11"


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

as a starting point to all of this getting the perfect body which would you prefer to start at ???

a:










b:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

See for me, being lean, get on the juice you see good results pretty quickly.

Over weight on the juice, fatter all round..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

B all the way for me..


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

i see the point, but people miss the fact that just b,cos it's socially acceptable to be skinny, that skinny person could have the same inferior feelings as an overweight person, it,s just overlooked b'cos were led to believe by media that we should all look like models.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breeny said:


> i see the point, but people miss the fact that just b,cos it's socially acceptable to be skinny, that skinny person could have the same inferior feelings as an overweight person, it,s just overlooked b'cos were led to believe by media that we should all look like models.


For me tho its a damn site easier to eat WTF you want rather than weighing every ounce of food..


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> For me tho its a damn site easier to eat WTF you want rather than weighing every ounce of food..


personally Agreed !!!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't want this to turn into a fat v thin debate,however, when you are 12 st and thin you have to force feed yourself,its fcuking awfull. I've always(since starting back training) eaten the diet of a man 2st heavier than i,theres no point in eating maintenance. You eat maintenance levels when your fat,do some cardio,and the weight comes off!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Milky said:


> For me tho its a damn site easier to eat WTF you want rather than weighing every ounce of food..


not really m8, i often eat to point of feeling ill and bloated, even tho i spread my meals out now, i struggle to find room in my stomach to fit enough in to grow on.

i think it's equally as hard on either end of the spectrum. It's just that one look is more favoured by society.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

and the simple fact that there is more and more products and diets out there to help you lose weight, far outweighs the suplements and diets to help you put weight on !!!

isnt that wierd ?? are there more fat people trying to get skinny than there are skinny people trying to get heavier (ritorical queation)

more money in getting folks thinner than getting folks fatter..

and the one common denominator in all of this argument is (FOOD)


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> as a starting point to all of this getting the perfect body which would you prefer to start at ???
> 
> a:
> 
> ...


B for me.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I think unless you have sen both sides of the spectrum its hard to give a definative answer.

I know when l was 18 to 22 ish l couldnt put a pound in and fu*k me did l try. I then woke up one day 15 stone and fat.

In the last 20 yrs l can count on one hand the anount of times l have been content with my BF levels..


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i think its all a moot point - fat c unts and skinny c unts are fuking civilian losers and not iron brothers so fuk them in the eyes

so long as you are on the righteous path to henchdom - it doesnt matter a fuking toss - both roads are difficult both have their own difficulties

I come from a natulally average/slightly athletic body start point and it was STILL a fuking struggle to put on 5 stone of muscle


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> i think its all a moot point - fat c unts and skinny c unts are fuking civilian losers and not iron brothers so fuk them in the eyes
> 
> so long as you are on the righteous path to henchdom - it doesnt matter a fuking toss - both roads are difficult both have their own difficulties
> 
> I come from a natulally average/slightly athletic body start point and it was STILL a fuking struggle to put on 5 stone of muscle


but in the interests of science mate whats your preference ??? if i recall your predisposed to bieng smaller than your currently sitting arent you mate ?? so really you have sat on both sides of the scale as far as i can see... .. which is easier for you ?? to lose or build (up to where you are now and not beyond it)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> but in the interests of science mate whats your preference ??? if i recall your predisposed to bieng smaller than your currently sitting arent you mate ?? so really you have sat on both sides of the scale as far as i can see... .. which is easier for you ?? to lose or build (up to where you are now and not beyond it)


without gear - bigger

i know a lot of guys who cannot gain 1 lb of muscle without gear and i'm totally serious...i shared a villa with 2 guys in the uae who trained their t1ts off - took all the shakes and all the supps and got no where.

but saying that i went from 11 stone 4 to 13.5 stone in 1 years natural and continued up to 17 stone totally natually

genetics


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

but also without gear for dieting - i went from 16 stone 10 to 12.5 stone over 8 month and lost a sh1t load of muscle

i p1ss myself at some of the sh1te on here about natty's cause i did it 5 times over 12 years myself and i know what can be done - i dont imagine or guess


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> but also without gear for dieting - i went from 16 stone 10 to 12.5 stone over 8 month and lost a sh1t load of muscle
> 
> *i p1ss myself at some of the sh1te on here about natty's cause i did it 5 times over 12 years myself and i know what can be done - i dont imagine or guess*


Thats why your an asset to all this mate .. walked the walk and got the t shirt, had to return t shirt cos it was too small, then got a bigger one lol... X


----------



## motts3245 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good Luck Gents..


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

gear makes a WORLD of difference to everything and you dont even need a lot - half a gram is such a tool to bodybuilding

what makes me laugh is HOW people are eagre to dismiss it once using

I trained just as hard, ate just as well (probably cleaner and better), supplemented much better when natural - and I will be totally honest, a whiff of gear just makes it all work so much better.....putting on muscle and more critically allowing hard diet without losing any real muscle

you are just anabolic 24/7

you have no idea how the daily tide of catabolic and anabolic states ebb and flow daily when natural


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> Thats why your an asset to all this mate .. walked the walk and got the t shirt, had to return t shirt cos it was too small, then got a bigger one lol... X


that is honestly a very kind thing to say mate - you make being a fuking tard that keeps getting things wrong and going back to the drawing board almost cool pmsl


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Uriel said:


> that is honestly a very kind thing to say mate - you make being a fuking tard that keeps getting things wrong and going back to the drawing board almost cool pmsl


The trying things, getting them wrong, and going back to the drawing board is the route to success bro, no matter how painful it is at the time....


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Anyone who has never made a mistake has never tried anything new-Einstein


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Mingster said:


> The trying things, getting them wrong, and going back to the drawing board is the route to success bro, no matter how painful it is at the time....


i'm a bit of a cnut for it - i see this as my passion and my thing..my life

i'm not a very good bodybuider and i will never probably win anything but its my passion.............i like messing with my shape, keep things safe, keep a little eye on health

but i'm ok.....i'm 45 soon and whilst i am no oil painting, i look better that 95% of most guys my age and younger too..................and a 46 year old bird last week told me i'd pass for 35..........

I didnt pay any attention though as she was trying to get into my pants pmsl


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

I've always been a lump since I was about eleven years old, I went from footballer to prop forward in the space of a year after doing my cruciate ligament in playing football meaning no sport for a long time. My parents owning a snooker club where I spent most of my time outside of school playing and eating pub food didn't help.

Since I left school and joined the navy my weight has fluctuated between a low of 14stone and a high of 18stone with the majority of the time spent on the high, I could tell myself it was alright while I was bounding around the rugby pitch and for the 80minutes I played it was. The fact is for life on the whole it's not, it's fvking useless and now I can't play rugby because of my condition it's even more important to sort things out.

I think it's a case of as Uriel said (he's a wise fvcker for such a dirty snaggy cnut) it's a moot point and it's human nature to think the grass is always greener. I'd love to be able to smash food home and not put weight on like these super metabolism boys and eat whatever. That's said from someone who is already a lump albeit a lump of lard lol. The fact is I look at a chocolate bar or a pizza and put a couple pounds on :cursing:

Same for the lighter people they're always gonna think look at those cnuts just eat a few extra takeaways and they fly up the scales. I'm trying like fk eating 6 meals a day and can't shift the scales one bit. I actually enjoy the counting macros, weighing stuff and trying to pick out little treats to put in so as not to smash out of the limits too much. My old man looks at me like I'm some sort of cnut when I order a tandoori mixed grill from the curry house then weigh it all up before putting it on the plate now pmsl.

I've rambled on now and am not sure that I'm saying what I mean the right way. Whichever side of the fence you're on it's a hard fking path and as I'm finding out often you'll be led off of it along the way. The key is getting back on, learning as you go so that eventually you start to get somewhere and seeing the results drives you along. I do know that if I can get my old dear to put a lock on the sweet drawer in the fridge I'm golden :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Uriel said:


> i'm a bit of a cnut for it - i see this as my passion and my thing..my life
> 
> i'm not a very good bodybuider and i will never probably win anything but its my passion.............i like messing with my shape, keep things safe, keep a little eye on health
> 
> ...


LOL. Make the most of it mate. I looked younger than my age till I got to 46 Things have gone downhill rapidly since then....


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mingster said:


> LOL. Make the most of it mate. I looked younger than my age till I got to 46 Things have gone downhill rapidly since then....


Also genetics


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

luther1 said:


> Also genetics


my mum looks amazing and will be 70 this year - my dad looks brilliant too and his nutrition is awful, hes smoked since he was 14 (68 now) and drinks EVERY day since he was 18

mad genetics....cancer just does nor exist in my family despite their best effort to get it lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Food today has been a little slow but i have eaten at least

Breakfast

70 grams protein with water

60 grams oats with 1 1/2 tbs penut butter chunky

some strawberry wholegrain yoghurt

1 mango

300 grams roast beef

brussels

carrots

will have another 70 gram protein shake in a bit

so a little down on cals i think but protein still ok ...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> my mum looks amazing and will be 70 this year - my dad looks brilliant too and his nutrition is awful, hes smoked since he was 14 (68 now) and drinks EVERY day since he was 18
> 
> mad genetics....cancer just does nor exist in my family despite their best effort to get it lol


all my family have died of cancer on my dads side (dad included) my brother who is only 32 has already had crohns disease and had 2 ft of bowel removed..

genetics can suck sometimes ...

i hope i die in a sea of scantily clad women draining me to death , but i doubt that will happen


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> i hope i die in a sea of scantily clad women draining me to death , but i doubt that will happen


best we can do is get your misses and rxqueenie in a paddling pool with you and I'll shoot you in the head twice (to be sure) pmsl


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> best we can do is get your misses and rxqueenie in a paddling pool with you and I'll shoot you in the head twice (to be sure) pmsl


ok give me a hour or two first though then shoot me lol !!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Food today has been a little slow but i have eaten at least
> 
> Breakfast
> 
> ...


Makes sense to quote this and add in my food for us to compare.

So breakfast was as mentioned earlier;

Breakfast

Muesli

4xPoached Eggs

4xToast

EVOO

Beetroot Juice

Green Tea

Whey Shake (Milk)

Lunch

400g Beef

Sweet Potato Mash

Yorkshire Puddings

Stuffing

Broccoli

Carrots

Gravy

Tub of Quark

Rest of the day

Green Tea x3

Whey,4 Eggs, 50g Peanut butter, Milk & Oats Shake

Whey Shake (Night time one)

500g Greek Fat Free Yoghurt

Banana

I think that's it, oh and mixed nuts.

Right pic time!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

So here are my pictures.

I have one old one, which is going up first. Then the others are from July onwards, yes i've VOIDED my mug off the pics so nobody post about Mark Owen .

Pics aren't as good as Flinty's as of body positioning, but i'll get there :lol:

18 Months ago;



July 2011 - January 2012


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

ur a very similar size and shape to me m8, be good watching u grow. no **** ofc


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

again... well done on posting the before pic... must be good for u to see progress side by side too??

and think of how youll look in a year from now... BEAST x x


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Good work so far Rob.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

Breeny said:


> ur a very similar size and shape to me m8, be good watching u grow. no **** ofc


Thanks mate, change your AVI - Can't believe i'm saying that! But in seriousness, it'd be good to see how similar we are.



RXQueenie said:


> again... well done on posting the before pic... must be good for u to see progress side by side too??
> 
> and think of how youll look in a year from now... BEAST x x


Thanks Queenie! Yeah its good to see, Skinny one makes me feel a little sick :lol:

A BEAST - I hope


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

change my avi, lol r u nuts, tbh m8 i'm really not confident enough in my look yet to post a pic, ive gone from less than 10 st, now sit at bang on 12st, i'm gonna get a bit further down the road and then i'll post the skinny pic , the now pics and the afters for comparison, plus i havnt shaved me chest an i'm a hairy cnut at the mo, lol.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

So whats the short term and long term goals rob


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

Breeny said:


> change my avi, lol r u nuts, tbh m8 i'm really not confident enough in my look yet to post a pic, ive gone from less than 10 st, now sit at bang on 12st, i'm gonna get a bit further down the road and then i'll post the skinny pic , the now pics and the afters for comparison, plus i havnt shaved me chest an i'm a hairy cnut at the mo, lol.


Well when you get round to it mate, it'll be good to see :thumbup1:

My weight has gone up and down like a yoyo! Recently, So November I was 12st 4lb, January (Week1) I was 13st 9lb! Yesterday.....12st 6lb. GUTTED isn't the word.

Hence why I need to up my food. I was on T-Bullets along side my Test, which increased the weight really well, plus over xmas I was nailing the food whilst off work!

It'll come back in time, I reckon I can gain 5/6lb this week by force feeding myself


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

R0B said:


> So here are my pictures.
> 
> I have one old one, which is going up first. Then the others are from July onwards, yes i've VOIDED my mug off the pics so nobody post about Mark Owen .
> 
> ...


That is one heck of a transformation over 18 months ! Well done !


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fcuk me Rob you were a scrawny cnut 18 months ago... How much was you weighing at the time. You look like a propa ectomorph there bro. Keep focused and You will keep growing man, get that snap down and don't kid yourself... Which I know you won't


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

expletive said:


> So whats the short term and long term goals rob


Well, there exactly the same... GROW!

First things first is food, really has slipped since going back to work. So i've prepped well for this coming week 

Over this year I plan to B&C on the Pharma Test and add in various Orals along the way. Oxy's were on the menu this weekend, but i decided to not jump the gun and throw them in at the start of the summer.

Training is good at the moment and even after a crap week of food I got 2 PB's this week (170kg Squat, 130kg Bench) I go for PB's probably every 4 weeks just to test the water.

So the strength is certainly there.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

im gonna be startin a test/deca/dbol (may drop the deca)cycle in a few weeks, i'm hopin if i dial it in and stay on top with food i can get over 13st, then i'll do some pics,


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok Rob ......good enough photos for a nice progress track......

You got some eating to do my good man....I reckon you are good for it. You can train like flinty bud but you cannot eat like him do forget that


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

Greshie said:


> That is one heck of a transformation over 18 months ! Well done !


Thanks Gresh 



Breda said:


> Fcuk me Rob you were a scrawny cnut 18 months ago... How much was you weighing at the time. You look like a propa ectomorph there bro. Keep focused and You will keep growing man, get that snap down and don't kid yourself... Which I know you won't


Yep, I certainly was mate! From what I can remember mate probably just over 10st.... ectomorph indeed!

Yeah i'm really focused on food training at the moment and I know I have a few of you at the end of the line to keep my mind on the prize even more so :beer:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Yep, food is the key. Get that scran in you.

Do you know what, I've never done a 1RM or even see how much I can lift.

PBs for me are 1 extra rep, or maxing out my set with the reps I planned and having to add weight


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Great transformation Rob,but have to agree with the boys,that diet you posted is $hit. If your weight slows down,and i can't see it not tbf,then oxys and all that bollox ain't the answer my friend


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

Breeny said:


> im gonna be startin a test/deca/dbol (may drop the deca)cycle in a few weeks, i'm hopin if i dial it in and stay on top with food i can get over 13st, then i'll do some pics,


Enjoy it, we'll expect pics 



Uriel said:


> Ok Rob ......good enough photos for a nice progress track......
> 
> You got some eating to do my good man....I reckon you are good for it. You can train like flinty bud but you cannot eat like him do forget that


Yep, loud and clear. FOOOD!



luther1 said:


> Great transformation Rob,but have to agree with the boys,that diet you posted is $hit. If your weight slows down,and i can't see it not tbf,then oxys and all that bollox ain't the answer my friend


Today's diet... not 100% ideal.

Agreed on the Oxys mate, I knew I had a bad week on snap so thought its a bad time to throw these in!

Food wise, prepped for tomorrow is all my food I'll have from Breakfast until I get home.

Muesli

Banana

Shake

100g Rice

Tin of Tuna

Fat Free Yogurt

Shake

100g Rice

100g Beef

Shake

Half Chicken

Nuts throughout the day.

Once home;

Tea will be either lean mince, pork chops or something along those lines - all my meat is good stuff from the butchers 

Bulk shake (Eggs, PB, Oats, Whey and Milk)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

luther1 said:


> Great transformation Rob,but have to agree with the boys,that diet you posted is $hit. If your weight slows down,and i can't see it not tbf,then oxys and all that bollox ain't the answer my friend


Luther is correct Rob, you are eating small to stay small chick .........you are ecto.......hard gainer...

The gear needs food. You ain't flinty where you can fuel your life on s big fat store, you font have one so you need to eat the fuel and the bricks and the mortar......now behave and get 6 to 8 meals planned in


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Well done Rob, you've made a lot of progress in 18 months. Keep it up mate


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thats a little bit better:thumb: Have you ever worked out your macros? Also,why whey before bed and not pro-6. Pro-6 is slow release protein (6 hrs?) and whey isn't, At least put some evoo in it to slow down the protein release.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

Uriel said:


> Luther is correct Rob, you are eating small to stay small chick .........you are ecto.......hard gainer...
> 
> The gear needs food. You ain't flinty where you can fuel your life on s big fat store, you font have one so you need to eat the fuel and the bricks and the mortar......now behave and get 6 to 8 meals planned in


Defo a hard gainer! But not an excuse, I can eat all day long. I'll keep adding things in going forward.



luther1 said:


> Thats a little bit better:thumb: Have you ever worked out your macros? Also,why whey before bed and not pro-6. Pro-6 is slow release protein (6 hrs?) and whey isn't, At least put some evoo in it to slow down the protein release.


I'm going to do macros tomorrow night after i've eaten everything 

I throw in EVOO to my shakes when at home, so yes the night one gets it. Casein I used to have but thought so long as I get x amount of Protein in 24 hours, its all the same.

I really need to hit the hay if want to hit shoulders at 6.30am!!!!!!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Rob mate do you feel its necessary to keep your diet 100% clean?

Don't neglect your carbs either mate... Yea we all know protein is important but for slim built people like us I find carbs really do help


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Breda said:


> Rob mate do you feel its necessary to keep your diet 100% clean?
> 
> Don't neglect your carbs either mate... Yea we all know protein is important but for slim built people like us I find carbs really do help


I agree with this too. It looks like your cutting for a show. Throw some bcaa's in with that bedtime shake,or pb. We're bulking Rob,carb up man!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

whey, oats, pb, evoo, full fat milk, blend up and have that as soon as you wake and before you sleep


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Not just bed time shake bro... I throw oats and walnut oil in all my shakes.

If you're gettin them down your neck you may as well get all the food groups in there


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Wish I could eat carbs like that, I only need to look at carbs over my macros and the fat cells start multiplying


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

its just hit me looking at the comments and how much ROB has actually got to eat . it makes me feel ill knowing how much food he requires as it doubles mine at the minute lol...

ROBROID i watch you train every seekend my friend and i have seen you grow in front of my eyes. your pictures do you no justice at all mate your a bloody great shape , and a fcukin mile away from that first picture up there...

you have put on some really good mass mate seriously . Now all you have lost is water bro so far so dont worry too much about it, i know you say you feel skinny but you look perfectly well...

i was watching you do you DB presing and when you were laid there your trunk had a fcukin great V taper down and your arms . shoulders and chest are all solid muscle .

Im really pleased with how you have come on bro, and i mean that, so as hard as it is going to be , you keep packing that food in mate and we will keep smashing routines in the gym more like on saturday we will see how we feel and just workout to how were feeling mate , its a lot more enjoyable and the results are great ...

WE ARE GETTING SERIOUS ROB so lets get that food in you mate , and lets continue to sculpt, change grow shrink the lot ...

I predict by christmas , and yes its a few months away but there is no rush for what we are doing.. we have changed into what we are now in 18 months bro, fcuk me can you imagine what we will do in the next 18 months X

thanks everyone for your support and advice to us both, keep it coming guys , im off to work see you in a couple of days . and anyone that has routines and diets information or steds anything please please put it in here !!! XX

love ya all (sincerely)


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

+1 to all the diet/routine info please so I can steal it :lol:

You're off to work and I'm off to bed, have a good week bro and see you in a few days :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2012)

luther1 said:


> I agree with this too. It looks like your cutting for a show. Throw some bcaa's in with that bedtime shake,or pb. We're bulking Rob,carb up man!


Morning!

Cheers for the kick up the sh1tter 

BCAA's I take intra workout, think we spoke about this in the last journal...

PB goes into some shakes, last nights was whey, evoo then a slice of toast with PB 

I'm sure you guys know I love my bulk shakes, you've seen what I've thrown together in the past 

Suppose I am being to clean with the diet, so I'll throw some other carbs into the mix!!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

i'm in.

Will be good to be able to read what you guys do now, rather than just reading pages and pages of abuse! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0B said:


> Enjoy it, we'll expect pics
> 
> Yep, loud and clear. FOOOD!
> 
> ...


that looks a better list of grub there mate, don't forget veg and fruit though! Good carb sources like sweet potato and quinoa, lentils etc will help you add weight. Also given what you are trying to achieve I'd fvck that fat free yoghurt right off and go for 10% fat Greek Yoghurt. Normally has less sugar in it than the fat free stuff and will help more.

I get about a third of a tub of the 10% stuff and mix in a scoop of protein and a tablespoon of natty peanut butter and have it as a dessert after dinner or in the afternoon if I fancy something sweet as it stops me craving chocolate. I reckon at that serving size you're looking at about 500kcals, 35-40g protein (depending on your blend), 20g carbs and about 35g or so of good fat. It's a winner! :thumbup1:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Flinty take a look at this, I saw it in flex and thought of your problems with food.

Www.sixpackbags.co.uk


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> that looks a better list of grub there mate, don't forget veg and fruit though! Good carb sources like sweet potato and quinoa, lentils etc will help you add weight. Also given what you are trying to achieve I'd fvck that fat free yoghurt right off and go for 10% fat Greek Yoghurt. Normally has less sugar in it than the fat free stuff and will help more.
> 
> I get about a third of a tub of the 10% stuff and mix in a scoop of protein and a tablespoon of natty peanut butter and have it as a dessert after dinner or in the afternoon if I fancy something sweet as it stops me craving chocolate. I reckon at that serving size you're looking at about 500kcals, 35-40g protein (depending on your blend), 20g carbs and about 35g or so of good fat. It's a winner! :thumbup1:


I think I will give the yoghurt a whirl, sounds good.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

ANGLIK said:


> I think I will give the yoghurt a whirl, sounds good.


It's lovely with a chocolate protein, tastes like a melted snickers with the pb in it.

I tried it with vanilla and chucked in blueberries instead of pb and was really good, like cheesecake!

Greek Yoghurt is bloody lovely!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Yes greek yoghurt is delicious when mixed with a bit of protein powder

Lao if you're feelin a bit frisky a good glug of double cream in your shake will add a sh!t load of calories too


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Flinty take a look at this, I saw it in flex and thought of your problems with food.
> 
> Www.sixpackbags.co.uk


I've got the 5 meal one of these. Great bit of kit. Wouldn't be without mine.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

mikemull said:


> Flinty take a look at this, I saw it in flex and thought of your problems with food.
> 
> Www.sixpackbags.co.uk


I've got one of these! Fantastic bags! Really help keep everything fresh and organised.

Well worth the money!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2012)

Breda said:


> Rob mate do you feel its necessary to keep your diet 100% clean?
> 
> Don't neglect your carbs either mate... Yea we all know protein is important but for slim built people like us I find carbs really do help


Yeah I do get to "clean" at times, probably the sloppiest meal I have nowadays is a Sunday roast!

I'm on it with piling more snap in, today has been a good one so far.



flinty90 said:


> its just hit me looking at the comments and how much ROB has actually got to eat . it makes me feel ill knowing how much food he requires as it doubles mine at the minute lol...
> 
> ROBROID i watch you train every seekend my friend and i have seen you grow in front of my eyes. your pictures do you no justice at all mate your a bloody great shape , and a fcukin mile away from that first picture up there...
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, like I said earlier to you, means a lot to have your constant support!

Come December I hope we can both look back and laugh at what we once was, if we can't we may as well jack it in (which isn't going to happen!)



Ginger Ben said:


> that looks a better list of grub there mate, don't forget veg and fruit though! Good carb sources like sweet potato and quinoa, lentils etc will help you add weight. Also given what you are trying to achieve I'd fvck that fat free yoghurt right off and go for 10% fat Greek Yoghurt. Normally has less sugar in it than the fat free stuff and will help more.
> 
> I get about a third of a tub of the 10% stuff and mix in a scoop of protein and a tablespoon of natty peanut butter and have it as a dessert after dinner or in the afternoon if I fancy something sweet as it stops me craving chocolate. I reckon at that serving size you're looking at about 500kcals, 35-40g protein (depending on your blend), 20g carbs and about 35g or so of good fat. It's a winner! :thumbup1:


Thanks Ben, Fruit ans Veg is in throughout the day 

I'm a lover of Sweet Potato mate, so that's in most days :thumb: Lentils aren't always there, just whenever I come across them tbh.

I'll sack the fat free yog off and go for the hardcore stuff, makes sense to bang a load of extra stuff into them so i'll crack on!

I'll post a brief update of today up later, hasn't been a bad one apart from not getting to the gym :cursing:


----------



## Fatmatt79 (Nov 30, 2011)

Just sat and read through this as I've been away all weekend. I love the banter but it's great to see some serious talk. 

However you think you look in the mirror now, if you can look back at previous pictures and think, 'God, did I really look like that!' then you're on the right path and that's the most important thing. That applies whether you're starting small like ROB or big like Flinty and me. I'm subbed and am looking forward to following the journey to greatness.

Keep up the good work! :rockon:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2012)

Fatmatt79 said:


> Just sat and read through this as I've been away all weekend. I love the banter but it's great to see some serious talk.
> 
> However you think you look in the mirror now, if you can look back at previous pictures and think, 'God, did I really look like that!' then you're on the right path and that's the most important thing. That applies whether you're starting small like ROB or big like Flinty and me. I'm subbed and am looking forward to following the journey to greatness.
> 
> Keep up the good work! :rockon:


Thanks mate!

Hopefully this will be a thread where anyone whether BIG or SMALL can look in and think its all achievable. That's our idea anyway, plus were constantly learning so love to soak it all up !


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2012)

So here's my food today;

Muesli (100g)

Shake (Whey with Semi Skimmed Milk)

Banana

Apple

Green Tea

Beetroot Juice (100ml)

Rice (carrots, peppers and peas added)

Tin of Tuna (130g Drained)

Shake (Whey & Oats with Water)

Rice (carrots, peppers and peas added) (100g)

Beef (200g)

Banana

Nuts (all day snacking) (260g)

Jacket Potato (220g)

Chicken (120g)

Shake (Whey, Oats, EVOO, Banana, Semi Skimmed Milk)

Green Tea

This works out as;

Protein - 282g

Carbs - 272g

Fat - 140g

Shoulders tomorrow at 6.30am ish, I'll have Muesli, Beetroot Juice and a Banana Pre-Workout


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

R0B said:


> Shoulders tomorrow at 6.30am ish, I'll have Muesli, Beetroot Juice and a Banana Pre-Workout


This is similar to what i used to have for brekkie when i used to train early AM. Though i'd have my peri shake too 

oh and you forgot your yoghurt x x


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

wow mate great progress! good pictures, will be following this again... not at all jealous!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> This is similar to what i used to have for brekkie when i used to train early AM. Though i'd have my peri shake too
> 
> oh and you forgot your yoghurt x x


Bugger! Knew I forgot that; Plus 500g of Low fat natural yoghurt :wink:

I need to have a look at this Peri Shake  x x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

R0B said:


> Bugger! Knew I forgot that; Plus 500g of Low fat natural yoghurt :wink:
> 
> I need to have a look at this Peri Shake  x x


Queenie will sort you out some perimatrix  x x


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2012)

Halo doesn't agree with Rob!

That is all.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

R0B said:


> Halo doesn't agree with Rob!
> 
> That is all.


WTF - Halo agrees with everyone....20 mg for a nice pre |WO boost


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2012)

Uriel said:


> WTF - Halo agrees with everyone....20 mg for a nice pre |WO boost


Well it obviously doesn't agree with me...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

40mg halo a day for 3/4 days leading up to a powerlifting meet


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I'm not familiar with this Halo

What is its purpose... Is it just another pre w/o stim


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2012)

Ahh im on to them, they are halo'ing up for when me and Milky come down sunday.... pair of crafty sods haha

Ive never heard of it tbh, what is it used for?

Breda - You been on the MT2? Tans coming on a treat


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It's a steroid used by bodybuilders to harden up before a show or by strength athletes to increase aggression pre contest. No size gains - just makes you angry lol.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Breda said:


> I'm not familiar with this Halo
> 
> What is its purpose... Is it just another pre w/o stim


type of steroid that gives mad strength and aggression, i only looked quick but thats the jist of it m8.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2012)

Mingster said:


> It's a steroid used by bodybuilders to harden up before a show or by strength athletes to increase aggression pre contest. No size gains - just makes you angry lol.


Perfect answer!

Shrugs with oly bar from the floor 200kg for 6!! I was happy with that PMSL!

But not the aftermath.

@Dave.... You crafty sods :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dave said:


> Ahh im on to them, they are halo'ing up for when me and Milky come down sunday.... pair of crafty sods haha
> 
> Ive never heard of it tbh, what is it used for?
> 
> Breda - You been on the MT2? Tans coming on a treat


Dave my friend these type of jokes do not belong in this journal... did you not read the op 

I can only give a serious answer in response to your jibe... No David i have not been on the MT2... i surround myself with light bulbs, not the energy savin ones as they dont give out enough heat... works a treat


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Breeny said:


> type of steroid that gives mad strength and aggression, i only looked quick but thats the jist of it m8.


Thanks mate


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Rob - Do you feel that the Halo is needed in order for you to have a good session or is it more a plecebo??


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2012)

Breda said:


> Rob - Do you feel that the Halo is needed in order for you to have a good session or is it more a plecebo??


No mate I don't, my sessions are good and intense enough to promote growth.

Halo certainly works, I'm a laid back guy, I'll brush stuff off all day long and let the world go on by. But its just a 'side' that's quite prominent.

I can see exactly why its used.

Just not for me, that's all.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Breda said:


> Rob - Do you feel that the Halo is needed in order for you to have a good session or is it more a plecebo??


Sounds like fvcking nutter juice from what ROB's said to me. Guess it will effect people differently like the Tren sides don't always hit people as hard as others.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

R0B said:


> No mate I don't, my sessions are good and intense enough to promote growth.
> 
> Halo certainly works, I'm a laid back guy, I'll brush stuff off all day long and let the world go on by. But its just a 'side' that's quite prominent.
> 
> ...


just dont ever try Cheque drops or methlyl tren lol with base test and halo pmsl.........I'm not a placid guy and that gets you raging lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2012)

Today's update;

Training was at 7am Pre-workout;

Muesli

Banana

Beetroot Juice

Whey and Oat Shake with Water

Halo @ 10mg which I took at 5am.

Drank BCAA's intra workout.

Shoulders today!

Warm up (Usual 5kg Plate per Hand)

Side Raises

15x5kg

Front Raises

15x5kg

Bent Over Raise

15x5kg

Above done 2 times.

Oly Bar Shrugs (From the Floor)

15x60kg

12x100kg

10x140kg

8x180kg

6x200kg

Seated Press

15x40kg

12x70kg

10x80kg

8x85kg

6x85kg

Blast - 20x40kg

Rear Delt Fly Machine

10x35kg

8x42kg

6x49kg

4x63kg

Then Blasted out on DB Raises

15x6kg (Sides & Fronts)

15x10kg (Sides & Fronts)

12x12kg (Side & Fronts)

Done, was a good session and felt pretty pump and obviously strong !!

Shrugs at 200kg was a PB with Oly Bar from the Floor, but i guarantee this was a very "assisted" lift. I totally understand why Halo is taken, but for me its a no go.

Food wise as above for Breakfast then the rest throughout the day;

Whey Shake

Apple

100g Lean Mince

200g Pasta & Peppers

150g Nuts

100g Lean Mince

200g Pasta & Peppers

Quark

400g Lean Mince with Spaghetti

Green Tea

100g Whey, 100g Oats with Milk & EVOO.

Quark again ( Morrisons Quark is the best!)

Whey shake with EVOO & Milk

Back Session tomorrow!

And that's me done for today.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I know u say they were assisted but 200kg shrugs are soooo goood  well done fella x x


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> I know u say they were assisted but 200kg shrugs are soooo goood  well done fella x x


Thanks Queenie :beer:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

It's very early days with you and all gear Rob and take it from me, there is a lot to learn and the effects of meds on you change as you go.

Maybe re visit halo in 6 months again, see if you can handle its aggressive edgieness lol.

I take 20 mg 2 hours before wo, if using it and I'm ok once I have trained. The drive to the gym can be a bit ragey lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I won't lie to you though, I like using and mastering the powerful meds, its part of the attraction for me


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Subbed... Only just seen this

Great process so far lads... It's been an enjoyable read, keep it up!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh, its nice to be supportive too in these logs but please for fuk sake keep it for a rainy day everyone because a post about a lift followed by 16 congratulations interspersed with counter thank you posts and fawning spoils every journal on every board, let's keep it to a bear minimum


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> Oh, its nice to be supportive too in these logs but please for fuk sake keep it for a rainy day everyone because a post about a lift followed by 16 congratulations interspersed with counter thank you posts and fawning spoils every journal on every board, let's keep it to a bear minimum


thanks mate lol was going to say similar thing about keeping it on point x


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

Uriel said:


> It's very early days with you and all gear Rob and take it from me, there is a lot to learn and the effects of meds on you change as you go.
> 
> Maybe re visit halo in 6 months again, see if you can handle its aggressive edgieness lol.
> 
> I take 20 mg 2 hours before wo, if using it and I'm ok once I have trained. The drive to the gym can be a bit ragey lol


Defo agree mate, next year have a rethink on Halo or starting tren with a small dose to see how I 'get on' with it.

I will have a crack at anything as we all know.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

So what's your plans gear wise this year mate?

That's goes for both of you


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Roblets should be interesting as hes never heard of k.i.s.s


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

Breda said:


> So what's your plans gear wise this year mate?
> 
> That's goes for both of you


For me I'll be cruising on 250mg Test E, E10D from last week of Feb.

Then next cycle will be as straight forward as;

Week 1-8 Oxys (50/100mg)

Week 1-16 Pharma Test E (1g)

HCG Throughout

Adex EOD.

And that's it for me.

No chopping and changing.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Keep injectin strong steroids?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0B said:


> For me I'll be cruising on 250mg Test E, E10D from last week of Feb.
> 
> Then next cycle will be as straight forward as;
> 
> ...


Would week 1-4 and 8-12 Oxys not be a better approach with a break from 4-8? 8 weeks solid on a strong oral is a lot isn't it?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate lol was going to say similar thing about keeping it on point x


thanks mate its you pairs journal but i didnt see the point of avoiding banter but filling it with flirting and other sh1te if its a "to the point" business journal


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Would week 1-4 and 8-12 Oxys not be a better approach with a break from 4-8? 8 weeks solid on a strong oral is a lot isn't it?


8 weeks isn't too bad on oxys,just take tamoxifen and caber to counter the potential sides nipper


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

R0B:2832139 said:


> For me I'll be cruising on 250mg Test E, E10D from last week of Feb.
> 
> Then next cycle will be as straight forward as;
> 
> ...


How long u planning to cruise for


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

luther1 said:


> 8 weeks isn't too bad on oxys,just take tamoxifen and caber to counter the potential sides nipper


That's what I thought too, if I go in with the view to do 8 weeks then there's no harm in trying.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

R0B said:


> That's what I thought too, if I go in with the view to do 8 weeks then there's no harm in trying.


8x100mg ed and take what mentioned alongside,whatch your carbs,and you should get some nice hard gains


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

Breda said:


> How long u planning to cruise for


This is a sticking point, so any input would be nice gents 

I'll go for 8 weeks...


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

R0B said:


> This is a sticking point, so any input would be nice gents
> 
> I'll go for 8 weeks...


You know your being impatient...........


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

Uriel said:


> thanks mate its you pairs journal but i didnt see the point of avoiding banter but filling it with flirting and other sh1te if its a "to the point" business journal


Just on this... I really appreciate the pat on the backs and congratulation post etc. Its what motivates me at the moment!

We need to have life in this, protocols and routines do not say "awesome work lads! Now smash those it some more"

Me and Flinty appreciate all the posts whether it be on Diet, AAS or those "well done" ones.

Hopefully that makes sense


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Well done Rob,awesome post:whistling:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

R0B said:


> Just on this... I really appreciate the pat on the backs and congratulation post etc. Its what motivates me at the moment!
> 
> We need to have life in this, protocols and routines do not say "awesome work lads! Now smash those it some more"
> 
> ...


you'll get them mate sporadically off me but you'll know you did something special....all this "wwoooo great - you put your gym pants on the right way round.yourrrrrr soooooooooo fabbb"

sorry but its [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

Uriel said:


> you'll get them mate sporadically off me but you'll know you did something special....all this "wwoooo great - you put your gym pants on the right way round.yourrrrrr soooooooooo fabbb"
> 
> sorry but its [email protected]


Perfect. I don't think we have that kind of following anyway which is good 

Time for an update on today anyway....


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Right,even i'm confused whats right and wrong now,

Does the label go to the back or front?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

So cracked on with Back today, rolled into the Gym just after 6.30am.

Breakfast was;

Muesli

Whey Shake with Water

Beetroot Juice

A Cheeky Coffee and a Banana

I'll get the routine up later on :thumb:

Food wise after session has been;

Whey & Oats Shake with Milk

Banana

Apple

100g Rice

100g Turkey

Nuts

And now

100g Rice

100g Turkey

500g Greek Yoghurt

Few Handfuls of Nuts

Whey Shake

So up to yet I'll be on for a good day, roughly 200g of Protein and 200g Carbs.

Having a few Pork Chops at Tea, probably have it with a large Sweet potato and a good portion of Veg then finish up with Quark and a big shake for the night 

Food uptake is going well I think, appetite is there so that's good.

What's made my day so far was a guy at the gym who's been away since xmas, after about 2 mins of him coming in he came across to say I was looking well etc. Didn't have to, but it was kind of him I thought! That made me squeeze a few more reps out 

Routine will be up tonight, nothing groundbreaking but I felt it!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

R0B said:


> Perfect. I don't think we have that kind of following anyway which is good
> 
> Time for an update on today anyway....


He means me and my shrug comment!

My bad... wont happen again.

Sorry Flinty x x


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> He means me and my shrug comment!
> 
> My bad... wont happen again.
> 
> Sorry Flinty x x


Its all good Queenie, it was a valid one for a PB.

Give credit where credit is due :thumb:

Carry on as you are 

**No more comments on this subject please EVERYBODY, we all know what pi55 take comments are, so keep them at bay and we'll keep this journal palatable for all that pop in**


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Legs for me tonight. New gasp gear just turned up so at least I'll look the part


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

luther1 said:


> Legs for me tonight. New gasp gear just turned up so at least I'll look the part


Have a good one mate!

I'm heading home to rustle some chops up :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

R0B said:


> Have a good one mate!
> 
> I'm heading home to rustle some chops up :thumb:


Oooooh chops !


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> Oooooh chops !


I hope there wasnt a hint of humor in that post Milky

What are you having with said chops Robert


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

Breda said:


> I hope there wasnt a hint of humor in that post Milky
> 
> What are you having with said chops Robert


Milkys post is food input one 

I'll have sweet potato jacket and a load of broccoli probably and that's it, no sauces, no gravy, no salt


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

Cant have chops without mint sauce m8, its law!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I've had the usual again today,Shake,chicken and rice x3,will have salmon pre wo ,which should be no no as slow twitch fibres as opposed to fast,are better at utilising oxygen and fats because of a higher mitochondrial density,but i'm sure i won't notice haha and fcuk knows what i'll have when i get in.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

Dave said:


> Cant have chops without mint sauce m8, its law!


Pork chops mate 

3 of them in now, that's 1lb of meat cooking away!

Going to roast some peppers too, need some flavour to substitute a sauce!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

R0B said:


> Milkys post is food input one
> 
> I'll have sweet potato jacket and a load of broccoli probably and that's it, no sauces, no gravy, no salt


Why no sauce of gravy man. you preppin for a comp 

As dave said mint sauce is law with chops


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

luther1 said:


> I've had the usual again today,Shake,chicken and rice x3,will have salmon pre wo ,which should be no no as slow twitch fibres as opposed to fast,are better at utilising oxygen and fats because of a higher mitochondrial density,but i'm sure i won't notice haha and fcuk knows what i'll have when i get in.


i'd hate to have dinner at your house man sounds boring and dry as fcuk... Much like your fcuk buddys


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Breda said:


> i'd hate to have dinner at your house man sounds boring and dry as fcuk... Much like your fcuk buddys


I like my grub like my birds minges,nice and dry. I write my menu out for day 1,and don't change it all year. A pessimist is never disappointed


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

luther1 said:


> I like my grub like my birds minges,nice and dry. I write my menu out for day 1,and don't change it all year. A pessimist is never disappointed


*cough


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I've actually just talked myself out of having salmon pre wo because fat depresses your ability to synthesise protein,this is via the anti-inflammatry properties found within fish and these indeed dampen the annabolic response associated with inflamation after training,so,chicken it is then hooray


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

luther1 said:


> I've actually just talked myself out of having salmon pre wo because fat depresses your ability to synthesise protein,this is via the anti-inflammatry properties found within fish and these indeed dampen the annabolic response associated with inflamation after training,so,chicken it is then hooray


Chicken again! 

Well I've just polished of my snap, 'twas beautiful. Shake time now and a Green Tea


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

R0B said:


> Chicken again!
> 
> Well I've just polished of my snap, 'twas beautiful. Shake time now and a Green Tea


Right then you cnut,whats all this green tea and beetroot juice bollox?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

luther1 said:


> Right then you cnut,whats all this green tea and beetroot juice bollox?


Green Tea I actually prefer over Tea.... Don't get me wrong I like a Tea or Coffee, but Green Tea has just grown on me over time, Peppermint is nice too :thumb:

Beetroot Juice is a brilliant source of Nitrate, so helps BP out.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

luther1:2833699 said:


> I've actually just talked myself out of having salmon pre wo because fat depresses your ability to synthesise protein,this is via the anti-inflammatry properties found within fish and these indeed dampen the annabolic response associated with inflamation after training,so,chicken it is then hooray


You need to stop nit picking you cnut. I used to eat salmon pre and made good gains.... All that bollox you're spouting will hold you back, your body is probably crying out for EFA's to. Just eat the salmon and thank me later plus it will be digested and motabolised quicker than another dry chicken breast which is better pre so you don't feel full, bloated and heavy.... Well maybe not heavy you barely feel light you skinny cnut


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Breda said:


> You need to stop nit picking you cnut. I used to eat salmon pre and made good gains.... All that bollox you're spouting will hold you back, your body is probably crying out for EFA's to. Just eat the salmon and thank me later plus it will be digested and motabolised quicker than another dry chicken breast


I'll wash it down with some fcuking beetroot juice shall i?

31lbs in 5 months natty ain't being held back,thats called boooooooooom:thumb:


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Btw,its not another dry chicken breast,its 250gms in Loyd Grossman tomato and chilli sauce x


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Breda said:


> You need to stop nit picking you cnut. I used to eat salmon pre and made good gains.... All that bollox you're spouting will hold you back, your body is probably crying out for EFA's to. Just eat the salmon and thank me later plus it will be digested and motabolised quicker than another dry chicken breast which is better pre so you don't feel full, bloated and heavy.... Well maybe not heavy you barely feel light you skinny cnut


Just think of the gains you WOULD have made had you just managed to resist the temptation of a salmon filet,you pie eating cnut


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

luther1:2833875 said:


> I'll wash it down with some fcuking beetroot juice shall i?
> 
> 31lbs in 5 months natty ain't being held back,thats called boooooooooom:thumb:


That's some damn good gains mate no doubt but eat something other than chicken your body will thank you for it. Variety is the fukin spice of life


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0B said:


> Green Tea I actually prefer over Tea.... Don't get me wrong I like a Tea or Coffee, but Green Tea has just grown on me over time, Peppermint is nice too :thumb:
> 
> Beetroot Juice is a brilliant source of Nitrate, so helps BP out.


I'm going to get on this beetroot juice I reckon. Really good for you and the lowering of bp is a right bonus. Can't stand beetroot though so hope it comes with something nice added! 

Sausages and sweet spud mash for me tonight. Eaten really clean today so happy to chuck them down I ain't stepping on a stage any time soon!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

luther1:2833889 said:


> Just think of the gains you WOULD have made had you just managed to resist the temptation of a salmon filet,you pie eating cnut


I'd gladly sacrifice a few lb for saliva inducing grub all your food does is suck the saliva from your mouth you dry mouthed pleb

My cottage pie is in the oven and smells fcukin delicious by the way


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

Today's Back Session;

Warm up was just Close Grip then Wide Grip Rows @ 25kg x 15.

Wide Grip Rows

12x42kg

10x49kg

8x56kg

6x63kg

Close Grip Rows (VBar)

12x49kg

10x56kg

8x63kg

6x70kg

Low Rope Pull-in

12x50kg

10x55kg

8x60kg

6x70kg

Bent Over Dumbbell Rows (Weight Per Hand)

12x24kg

10x42kg

8x46kg

6x50kg

Seated Lat Row (Hammer Strength Machine)

12x50kg

10x70kg

8x90kg

6x100kg

Lat Pull Down (Hammer Strength Machine)

12x50kg

10x80kg

8x90kg

6x100kg

Blasted out with some Bicep work to wrap it up;

EZ Wide Grip Curls

12x30kg

10x35kg

8x45kg

Seated Close Grip Curls

12x20kg

10x30kg

8x40kg

Blast out - 15x20kg

Then........ Cardio, needs doing!

Did Speed Intervals for 10 mins

And that was me done!

Going to have a weight in tomorrow to see where I am with the food being "better" .


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm going to get on this beetroot juice I reckon. Really good for you and the lowering of bp is a right bonus. Can't stand beetroot though so hope it comes with something nice added!
> 
> Sausages and sweet spud mash for me tonight. Eaten really clean today so happy to chuck them down I ain't stepping on a stage any time soon!


Beetroot juice is quite nice mate, I either make my own or buy the BEET IT stuff here .

If you make your own, just get one Beetroot, wash the bugger, take the leaves off, slice it, blend it, add x amount of water dependent on how you like the consistency and throw an apple in to sweeten it up :thumb:

Good lad on the Sausages hope its nice


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I actually had some sausages a minute ago. Pork and apple. 4 for me and 2 for snoop. I remember what red meat taste like now. Oh,popped in me mum and dads on the way home from the grindstone and me ma gave me a blackberry and apple pie she'd just baked. Had a couple of slices,yummy,so i've been a bit of a pie eating cnut today too,albeit a desert pie. Remember this kids,fat doesn't make you fat,sugar makes you fat ha


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

luther1:2834024 said:


> I actually had some sausages a minute ago. Pork and apple. 4 for me and 2 for snoop. I remember what red meat taste like now. Oh,popped in me mum and dads on the way home from the grindstone and me ma gave me a blackberry and apple pie she'd just baked. Had a couple of slices,yummy,so i've been a bit of a pie eating cnut today too,albeit a desert pie. Remember this kids,fat doesn't make you fat,sugar makes you fat ha


I'm so proud of you my our eating brother but next time if your gonna do it, do it big... 2 whole Apple crumbled and 1 black berry and apple crumble on the weekend... All with 2 scoops of nut butter and ice cream. Remember this kids, sugar might make you fat but it makes the weekend worth looking forward too


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0B said:


> Beetroot juice is quite nice mate, I either make my own or buy the BEET IT stuff here .
> 
> If you make your own, just get one Beetroot, wash the bugger, take the leaves off, slice it, blend it, add x amount of water dependent on how you like the consistency and throw an apple in to sweeten it up :thumb:
> 
> Good lad on the Sausages hope its nice


Cheers will check that out!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ok referring to the gear question asked earlier

im currently on 500 mg per week test e will run that until march 4th (whilst cutting hard)

then drop to a cruise dose of 250 mg E10D will cruise up until end of may.. whilst introducing DNP (Uriel just made my mind up) i feel like i really need a push to get over this stall period i seem to be having.. it doesnt make sense i used to be able to drop fat and weight like no ones business but now im fighting for every fcukin ounce..

so im thinking DNP in my cruise stage might give me what im looking for ... then

beginning of june i will blast again but not sure about that cycle yet, i want to get this part nailed first as its becoming a stepping stone thats turning into another fcukin mountain for me at the minute....

Aint no way im standing at the bottom of that one again looking up guys , no fcukin way !!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> ok referring to the gear question asked earlier
> 
> im currently on 500 mg per week test e will run that until march 4th (whilst cutting hard)
> 
> ...


personally I'd up your gear to 350 - 400 for the 2 weeks on dnp just to spare more muscle mate then drop to trt again


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> personally I'd up your gear to 350 - 400 for the 2 weeks on dnp just to spare more muscle mate then drop to trt again


ok bro i will get that sorted then.... so you would only suggest the 2 weeks on dnp ??? even at the lowest dose would you not be tempted for me to run it at a longer 4 weeks ????

what would be the complications of that bro if any ??


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

some people take the p1ss on dnp and eat sh1t abnd cakes and all sorts - but IMO its such a short successfull diet - do it hard and clean and get the best weight loss in the 2 weeks as possible

so low cals, clean and hard diet.its only 2 weeks ffs and you can shift a stone - thats like a normal 10 weeks of dieting


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> ok bro i will get that sorted then.... so you would only suggest the 2 weeks on dnp ??? even at the lowest dose would you not be tempted for me to run it at a longer 4 weeks ????
> 
> what would be the complications of that bro if any ??


Was chatting to Aus abou this, he reckons you can end up with really bad sh*ts after about 3-4 weeks or so not good if you have any heavy lifting to do. However says if you could get some 100mg caps then run it 100mg the first day, then 200mg the second and 100/200/100 etc. will mean you can run it longer. I'm going to go 2 weeks to start with - then a 2 week break then possibly another 2 we'll see...

Dont fancy sharting in my sleep! :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Was chatting to Aus abou this, he reckons you can end up with really bad sh*ts after about 3-4 weeks or so not good if you have any heavy lifting to do. However says if you could get some 100mg caps then run it 100mg the first day, then 200mg the second and 100/200/100 etc. will mean you can run it longer. I'm going to go 2 weeks to start with - then a 2 week break then possibly another 2 we'll see...
> 
> Dont fancy sharting in my sleep! :lol:


yeah mate i will just stick to the 2 week blasts, like Uri says you can committ to 2 weeks of absolute ultra clean hard good food, and make it work for you in that, then have a break and if need be go again for another couple of weeks ..

i guess its all about breaking things down into little segments and making each of them segments count !!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> ok bro i will get that sorted then.... so you would only suggest the 2 weeks on dnp ??? even at the lowest dose would you not be tempted for me to run it at a longer 4 weeks ????
> 
> what would be the complications of that bro if any ??


try it mate but for me - it gets a bit tiresome..id sooner amp it up a little and get it done in 2 weeks

diggy - repped for sharted....top word


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah - its can get a bit loose and easy in the guts.......wish you hadnt pointed that out.....im feeling the rumble in the jungles


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i'm getting a couple of novo rapid 300iu slin pens ordered flinty - going to have a dabble on it - will start my new journal post dnp (I'll include the start finish pics) and begin my insulin trials...all new, you guys may be interested


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> i'm getting a couple of novo rapid 300iu slin pens ordered flinty - going to have a dabble on it - will start my new journal post dnp (I'll include the start finish pics) and begin my insulin trials...all new, you guys may be interested


definitely mate that would be great !!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Uriel:2834280 said:


> i'm getting a couple of novo rapid 300iu slin pens ordered flinty - going to have a dabble on it - will start my new journal post dnp (I'll include the start finish pics) and begin my insulin trials...all new, you guys may be interested


Very fcukin interested. Slin is a completly different beast all together.... Would love to see what I can do in the hands of somebody that knows what they are doin


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Breda said:


> Very fcukin interested. Slin is a completly different beast all together.... Would love to see what I can do in the hands of somebody that knows what they are doin


i'm novice to it too mate but i will read it inside out upside down and try every protocol lol.....i'm a bit of a vadge like that lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> Very fcukin interested. Slin is a completly different beast all together.... *Would love to see what I can do in the hands of somebody that knows what they are doin*


Yeah mate i agree i have so much to learn about everything else first... when i have that stuff down patt i will move onto other things...

DIET is my number 1 priority at the minute


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> Yeah mate i agree i have so much to learn about everything else first... when i have that stuff down patt i
> 
> will move onto other things...
> 
> DIET is my number 1 priority at the minute


you should know better than most that the body does not react totally predictable and linearly to weight loss when controlling calories..........the hormonal (insulin) and cortisol reactions coupled with the metabolic tempo are too subtle and complex for that but the weightloss occurs when calorie defecit pressure maintained (with refeed stimulation days) best IMO


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> you should know better than most that the body does not react totally predictable and linearly to weight loss when controlling calories..........the hormonal (insulin) and cortisol reactions coupled with the metabolic tempo are too subtle and complex for that but the weightloss occurs when calorie defecit pressure maintained (with refeed stimulation days) best IMO


Yeah i have a good insight mate lol... still fcukin blows my swede though now and again bro !!! X


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

dnp makes it all so easy bud - try it

so long as you are prepared to go a little chrnobyl lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

Did a little weigh in after the 12st 6lb at Flintys Gym!

12st 13lb!!!

BF seems to have dropped too, I can honesty say not one bit of rubbish has passed my lips so I'm quite happy.

Just wrapped up a chest session and now its time to eat!

Breakfast was as normal;

Muesli

Beetroot Juice

Whey with Water

Banana

And now I'll have 150g Pasta with Peppers and a Shake.

Then I'll have 200g of Rice with 200g of Turkey at lunch time.

I'll pop the session up later!!

Thanks, have a good day you lot


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

Excellent m8y, just keep throwing that food in and training hard as per you'll fly up m8. 7lb+ if bf has dropped is great gain, keep it going!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

R0B said:


> Did a little weigh in after the 12st 6lb at Flintys Gym!
> 
> 12st 13lb!!!
> 
> ...


Theres nothing like weighing yourself on two different sets if scales is there:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

Dave said:


> Excellent m8y, just keep throwing that food in and training hard as per you'll fly up m8. 7lb+ if bf has dropped is great gain, keep it going!


Cheers Dave :thumb:

Defo lost a bit around the torso which just makes me look fuller on top, like you've said keep throwing the food in!!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

u still usin the Halo Rob, or is that now finished with, food intakes lookin well, thats one area i need to address, i'm a right fussy fooker when it comes to food so i end up eatin the same stuff over an over again. and by the look of ur weight m8, were no longer a similar size, damn i need my supplies to hurry up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

Breeny said:


> u still usin the Halo Rob, or is that now finished with, food intakes lookin well, thats one area i need to address, i'm a right fussy fooker when it comes to food so i end up eatin the same stuff over an over again. and by the look of ur weight m8, were no longer a similar size, damn i need my supplies to hurry up.


Hi Mate,

Halo was a flash in the pan, just a tester 

I'm not to fussy on food, I'll pretty much eat anything!

Hahaha. Get those supplies in buddy!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0B said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Halo was a flash in the pan, just a tester
> 
> ...


I'm going to neck a few if I come and train with you guys one day and not tell you! :whistling: :lol:

Get that chest session up mate, doing the same tomorrow morning and want to make sure there's still a big gap between us....


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

all u guys that meet up for training sessions, r u all up teh north, or all spread out a bit


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm going to neck a few if I come and train with you guys one day and not tell you! :whistling: :lol:
> 
> Get that chest session up mate, doing the same tomorrow morning and want to make sure there's still a big gap between us....


Lol, if you rolled in with blood on your hands we'd guess. We'll get this sorted when your back of your Honeymoon Ben :thumb:

I'll get it up mate, don't worry about me catching you! Tbh I never go too high on the weight when training alone 

Still, it was a good one.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dont miss me out of the man date you cnuts


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

Breeny said:


> all u guys that meet up for training sessions, r u all up teh north, or all spread out a bit


Spread quite a bit tbh mate, but its all good.

Gives you a good kick up the ar5e I'll tell you!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

Today's Chest Session

Warm Up

Incline Dumbbell Flyes and Press (Weight per Hand)

15x10kg Flyes

15x10kg Press

15x10kg Flyes

15x10kg Press

Flat Bench

10x60kg

8x80kg

6x90kg

4x95kg

Incline Bench

10x60kg

8x80kg

6x90kg

4x95kg

Pec Dec - Supersetted With Plate Raises

10x42kg Pec Dec

10x5kg Plate Raise

10x42kg Pec Dec

10x5kg Plate Raise

8x56kg Pec Dec

10x5kg Plate Raise

Cable Flyes - Supersetted With Hammer Strength Flat Bench

10x25kg Flyes

10x40kg HS

10x25kg Flyes

10x40kg HS

10x25kg Flyes

10x40kg HS

Finished off with a set for Triceps.

Rope Pull Downs

10x50kg

10x50kg

10x50kg

Failure on 40kg (21 Done)

And that was it! BCAA's drank throughout session.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0B said:


> Today's Chest Session
> 
> Warm Up
> 
> ...


what sort of rest periods are you taking mate between sets? How did you feel today strength and energy wise on the better food for last few days?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> what sort of rest periods are you taking mate between sets? How did you feel today strength and energy wise on the better food for last few days?


Well I did all that in about 50mins, I try to keep rest minimal tbh.

Energy and strength feels really good at the moment, so a few more meals is making a world of difference!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0B said:


> Well I did all that in about 50mins, I try to keep rest minimal tbh.
> 
> Energy and strength feels really good at the moment, so a few more meals is making a world of difference!


That's a good time to get through that lot. I was wondering though do you think you'd benefit from more volume on the big stuff and a bit less on the isolation lifts? For example 5 sets on flat bench at 60,80,90,95,85 then maybe do your pec dec combo or some dips (criminal leaving these out!  ) then do your incline bench (with DB's maybe if you can) and take that to 5 sets as well?

Nothing wrong with what you did at all, it's a good session but you know how you read somebody's session and imagine yourself doing it and how it would feel (well I do!). I just wonder if a few little tweaks might make it even better? Might not but just my thoughts on what you've posted. As I said, still a good session! :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Just got back from gym , did a chest session

DB flies 4 sets 15 reps

incline BB press 4 sets 15 reps

plate flies plus supersetted press ups 4 sets 15 reps of each ,

job done

all good weights, felt strong and solid ..

going to spend a bit of time on diet tonight and get it spot on for next 4 weeks, also going to order my DNP ready for end of this month ...

feel a lot more positive tonight, i think a good training session under your belt and a good days eating back at home really sorts things out...

will go and do cardio tomorrow evening , then train saturday morning, and the session with Milky and Dave and ROBRAGE on sunday (shoulders) milkys session so looking forward to that, not trained shoulders properly for a couple of weeks X


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Going to be watching your DNP experiment with interest mate


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

expletive said:


> Going to be watching your DNP experiment with interest mate


Yes mate i am taking Uriels lead and advice on it ...

basically 2 weeks of clean food, low carbs on 200 mg per day and keeping test up at about 500 mg (just for ease as there 250 mg amps) each week as im on it to spare muscle loss...

looking forward to this wonder drug to help shift a few stubborn pounds to be fair ....

this will start from 5th march cant wait !!! might even start earlier TBH !!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Yes mate i am taking Uriels lead and advice on it ...
> 
> basically 2 weeks of clean food, low carbs on 200 mg per day and keeping test up at about 500 mg (just for ease as there 250 mg amps) each week as im on it to spare muscle loss...
> 
> ...


do you have to take test with DNP mate? what about an oral like tbol would that work?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> Yes mate i am taking Uriels lead and advice on it ...
> 
> basically 2 weeks of clean food, low carbs on 200 mg per day and keeping test up at about 500 mg (just for ease as there 250 mg amps) each week as im on it to spare muscle loss...
> 
> ...


lol - my glycogen upped and left yesterday with 4lbs of my weight lol


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Good luck with dnp thingy Flinty,i know fcuk all about it but if the sides are a little extreme,two weeks of winding your neck in to lose a stone must be worth it. By March you should be looking slick and enjoying the cardio more x

My trapped nerve/torn muscle,i don't know which,meant i couldn't do chest again tonight so booking myself in with a sports masseur for Saturday to sort this out. My only consolation is that its my chest i can't train ,as its the only body part i have that isn't lacking.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Uriel said:


> lol - my glycogen upped and left yesterday with 4lbs of my weight lol


I'm very keen to follow this. Read a lot of dnp cycle updates etc but keen to see what you guys make of it rather than people I have no idea about in terms of training, diet, aas use etc.

So that's 4lbs in two days uriel?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Uriel said:


> lol - my *tongue *upped and left yesterday with 4lbs of my weight lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Ginger Ben said:


> So that's 4lbs in two days uriel?


no - that was 4lbs overnight


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

cut the carbs = water and goes tata......dnp - gycogen depleates...fat burn starts - i'm 6 lbs down in 3 days but it will be mostly fliud so far


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Uriel said:


> no - that was 4lbs overnight


Christ with no sharting?

That's an impressive start. What sort of kcals are you running on this cycle?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Ginger Ben said:


> Christ with no sharting?
> 
> That's an impressive start. What sort of kcals are you running on this cycle?


its not worth getting caught up in the fluid shifts - the dnp FAT loss is weight at the sart before first cap and weight 6 days after finishing dnp......thats when all the fluids settle again and the sub cut water clears

my cals are 2500 - 2800 ed


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

You obviously still drink loads of water on it,but does it drain you of energy and if so do you take something to counter act this?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Uriel said:


> its not worth getting caught up in the fluid shifts - the dnp FAT loss is weight at the sart before first cap and weight 6 days after finishing dnp......thats when all the fluids settle again and the sub cut water clears
> 
> my cals are 2500 - 2800 ed


Ok that makes sense. I shall watch with interest and probably ask more inane questions.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

luther1 said:


> You obviously still drink loads of water on it,but does it drain you of energy and if so do you take something to counter act this?


i dont drink LOADS - i just stay hydrated - a little tired but im only doing 200mg in the morning and 200 mg before bed to keep me losing around the 3/4 lb ed fat on average


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Am I the only cnut still tryin to get big round here.

I wish you lot the best of luck but I can't wait for you fcukers to start putting weight on again


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

this dnp stuff is making my willy twitch to be fair..

i know its not the way relying on a med to basically do the work for you but dam it seems like its the wonder drug at the minute, im sure people will disagree and some say its pointles using it whilst i still have a lot of fat to shift, but at the end of the day if it is as effective as its sounds then why not use it anyway to aid your results !!!

Afghan i should imagine most steroids would spare your muscle mate to be fair so i would imagine t bol would still be as effective bro...

Luther shame about your injury mate i really feel for you, its horrible knowing you have something holding you back from getting and doing what you need to do. hope that your DTM helps out with it bro !!

Uriel thats fcukin amazing results mate, get that journal started please X


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> Am I the only cnut still tryin to get big round here.
> 
> I wish you lot the best of luck but I can't wait for you fcukers to start putting weight on again


Dont worry mate come june i hope to be in a great position bodyfat wise to then start smashing the hell out of it bro... i want massive changes by december this year X


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Flinty, we use gear to get bigger so don't worry about using a med to speed up the end result. Get it down you mate,roll with it,and lets all sort ourselves out for summer:thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Breda said:


> Am I the only cnut still tryin to get big round here.
> 
> I wish you lot the best of luck but I can't wait for you fcukers to start putting weight on again


the way i see things atm - fat is just a waste to be carrying round - i want to look down at myself and see veins snaking accross my abs bro


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Breda said:


> Am I the only cnut still tryin to get big round here.
> 
> I wish you lot the best of luck but I can't wait for you fcukers to start putting weight on again


And as for you,you skinny little pie eating cnut,you're TRYING to get big and me and Robstanon ARE getting big. Not a problem


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i'm not exactly going to be tiny at 210 lbs 12% bf ish


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Breda said:


> Am I the only cnut still tryin to get big round here.
> 
> I wish you lot the best of luck but I can't wait for you fcukers to start putting weight on again


Mate Im on the mass trail at the moment


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

flinty90:2837343 said:


> Dont worry mate come june i hope to be in a great position bodyfat wise to then start smashing the hell out of it bro... i want massive changes by december this year X


Bro in 6 months time you'll be a new man, with the knowledge of uriel and diggy on dnp you can't and won't let yourself down. Tbh I can't wait to see the new you in 6 months mate... Then the new and improved version in December


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> Bro in 6 months time you'll be a new man, with the knowledge of uriel and diggy on dnp you can't and won't let yourself down. Tbh I can't wait to see the new you in 6 months mate... Then the new and improved version in December


December comes round i wont fcukin know myself mate i assure you im going to be looking fit as fcuk !!!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> December comes round i wont fcukin know myself mate i assure you im going to be looking fit as fcuk !!!


We'll all go for one big Xmas steak and pi$$ up. I would have done my 3rd cycle by then so i should be a healthy 17st lean:thumb:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Uriel:2837354 said:


> the way i see things atm - fat is just a waste to be carrying round - i want to look down at myself and see veins snaking accross my abs bro


Across ya abs... Well fcuk me bro you're takin it to another level of leanness... I'm happy with my junkie vein showing and a few jumping out of my delts.

I do get the vein fascination but I know I haven't got the dedication to have them snakeing over abs lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

luther1:2837358 said:


> And as for you,you skinny little pie eating cnut,you're TRYING to get big and me and Robstanon ARE getting big. Not a problem


Listen here you grease extra I will neva be big enough so will always be tryin to get big.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

If we all set a target for December and all reach our goals,someone choose the restaurant and i'll get the bill,hows that for a deal?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

luther1 said:


> If we all set a target for December and all reach our goals,someone choose the restaurant and i'll get the bill,hows that for a deal?


Sounds like a top plan bro !!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

luther1 said:


> If we all set a target for December and all reach our goals,someone choose the restaurant and i'll get the bill,hows that for a deal?


Best start saving fella, with the amount of dedicated blokes here many targets are gonna be smashed


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

expletive said:


> Best start saving fella, with the amount of dedicated blokes here many targets are gonna be smashed


If we all do it then i'm happy to take one for the team


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

luther1:2837414 said:


> If we all set a target for December and all reach our goals,someone choose the restaurant and i'll get the bill,hows that for a deal?


I'm up for that boss.

I'm aiming for 90kg this cycle... I'm 3.7kg away from that now will be aiming to be at 100kg come December... Same condition I'm in now

Expletive my brother in bulk we need to stick together cos before long we'll be surrounded by take that wanna be's


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Breda said:


> I'm up for that boss.
> 
> I'm aiming for 90kg this cycle... I'm 3.7kg away from that now will be aiming to be at 100kg come December... Same condition I'm in now
> 
> Expletive my brother in bulk we need to stick together cos before long we'll be surrounded by take that wanna be's


15st 10lb. Fcuk me,thats some goal Breda. I'll even pick you up on the way if you make that weight


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Breda said:


> I'm up for that boss.
> 
> I'm aiming for 90kg this cycle... I'm 3.7kg away from that now will be aiming to be at 100kg come December... Same condition I'm in now
> 
> Expletive my brother in bulk we need to stick together cos before long we'll be surrounded by take that wanna be's


Too right mate, theey are going to need some mass monsters to look after them


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

My goals, just to get bigger and more shaped. have a date with florida in August so there will be a short cut before that, but the rest of the year is mass.

106.5kg at the moment, be happy with another 10 this year


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

luther1:2837444 said:


> 15st 10lb. Fcuk me,thats some goal Breda. I'll even pick you up on the way if you make that weight


I don't think its unrealistic mate, won't be easy but 13/14kg by the end of the year is doable.. gotta aim big!

Hope you got a big tank cos I'm making weight


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Breda said:


> I don't think its unrealistic mate, won't be easy but 13/14kg by the end of the year is doable.. gotta aim big!
> 
> Hope you got a big tank cos I'm making weight


Thats 2st you cnut. Your going to have to grow an afro and hide some lead up there


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

luther1:2837533 said:


> Thats 2st you cnut. Your going to have to grow an afro and hide some lead up there


Just because you can't do it old man don't mean I can't. I'll be over 90kg in a few weeks mate it'll be p!ss easy

I'm just as bald as you mate I will not be sporting an Afro ever again


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

think i may order some dnp then and run it at 200mg, im on clen/tbol atm but if i can lose 3-4 times what i can lose on clen then why not

sounds like a good idea for december, im on the same kind of plan as flinty atm, trying to get as lean as i can then get on a nice big bulk in the summer, probably be the 2nd smallest out of you lot though if we do meet up (after breda of course)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

luther1 said:


> If we all set a target for December and all reach our goals,someone choose the restaurant and i'll get the bill,hows that for a deal?


im up for this you flash cnut im aiming for 18 stone


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

ewen said:


> im up for this you flash cnut im aiming for 18 stone


id be happy with 15 stone lean


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Afghan said:


> id be happy with 15 stone lean


lol dont tell luther im nearly there :lol:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Breda said:


> Just because you can't do it old man don't mean I can't. I'll be over 90kg in a few weeks mate it'll be p!ss easy
> 
> I'm just as bald as you mate I will not be sporting an Afro ever again







I can see you now turning up to the dinner like this Breda :lol:

Just imagine if the devil cast his net when a horde of UKM members takeover some poor cnut's restaurant!!

My first target for this year is to get to 14stone from the 16st 8 I was last month and by June. I'm just under 16st now so 2 stone to go, a bunch of friends on another forum have all gotten on a prop bet kind of thing and all pledged money to different charities if they don't achieve their goals.

I've got to cough 200 if I'm not 14stone by June 22nd to the Myelin Repair Foundation, if I am there then I've got a further 200 if I weigh more than 14stone on December 1st.

I might get some of that DNP on the go that everyone is using as it seems the perfect aid for someone like me who can't do cardio. I see Uriel said it doesn't interact with your CNS which is the main thing for me and it'll be nice to sit at my pc melting :lol:

2 weeks on, 2 weeks off of that at 200mg and ditch a stone while I'm bashing out my 3x5 in the conservatory should be just the job


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

ewen said:


> im up for this you flash cnut im aiming for 18 stone


Shouldn't be a problem for you Ewen,your great big head looks like its 15st:laugh:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Had a great little back session at the gym tonight

DB pullovers

3 sets 10 reps

wide grip pull ups

3 sets 10 reps

CG seated row

3 sets 10 reps

standing straight arm pushdowns

3 sets 10 reps

incline wide grip rows

3 sets 10 reps

DB deadlifts

3 sets 10 reps

felt really good, just plugged my ipod in and away i went , did all this in about 40 minutes so kept rest down a bit

nice buzz training on my own no interuptions or chatting just getting on with it X


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Had a great little back session at the gym tonight
> 
> DB pullovers
> 
> ...


i had the same thing tonight m8, my brother didn't train, so i went into garage , cranked up the radio and smashed it.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Had a great little back session at the gym tonight
> 
> DB pullovers
> 
> ...


Good going with the Wide grip pull ups mate 3x10 is impressive for us heavy guys


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

expletive said:


> Good going with the Wide grip pull ups mate 3x10 is impressive for us heavy guys


i cant take too much credit mate they were slightly assisted with my feet up on a bench but still heavy to me bro and i did them all with good tight form ...

exactly like this mate


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i cant take too much credit mate they were slightly assisted with my feet up on a bench but still heavy to me bro and i did them all with good tight form ...
> 
> exactly like this mate


Still good work though mate


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

expletive said:


> Still good work though mate


cheers , they certainly still hit the spot mate and a lot better than pulldowns IMO mate, i will hopefully soon be doing full chins, but these do me just as well at the minute !!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> cheers , they certainly still hit the spot mate and a lot better than pulldowns IMO mate, i will hopefully soon be doing full chins, but these do me just as well at the minute !!


Yeah, Ive knocked pulldowns on the head for the moment, cant get on with them,

Ca feel my back on underhand medium grip, but wide overhand never hit my back.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Had a great little back session at the gym tonight
> 
> DB pullovers
> 
> ...


Nice session bro!

Really good mix there :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello!!

Did a light arms session today and had a bash at Deads, just for form check etc.

No write up on weights.

Food wise;

Shake

6 scrambled Eggs

2 Toast

Banana

Greek Yog

Beetroot Juice

Rocketfuel

Peri Matrix Genetics Shake

Nanado's for Lunch! Didn't touch the sides;

Chicken Breast

Sweet Potato

Rice

Macho Peas (Chilli and Mint)

Shake

Cous Cous

Rice

Chicken

Beetroot

3 Boiled Eggs

Quark

Then a shake to finish off.

And that's it!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i have invented a new pre workout preperation.

I Have named it "Jackedrine rage"

Its a scoop of jack3d, 2 ephedrine and a scoop of hemo rage......its perky...that is all lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

Uriel said:


> i have invented a new pre workout preperation.
> 
> I Have named it "Jackedrine rage"
> 
> Its a scoop of jack3d, 2 ephedrine and a scoop of hemo rage......its perky...that is all lol


Jesus Wept!!

That's must of given you one hell of a kick... Any come down? Must have been??


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

R0B said:


> Jesus Wept!!
> 
> That's must of given you one hell of a kick... Any come down? Must have been??


fuking mothers milk bro - lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Uriel said:


> i have invented a new pre workout preperation.
> 
> I Have named it "Jackedrine rage"
> 
> Its a scoop of jack3d, 2 ephedrine and a scoop of hemo rage......its perky...that is all lol


Wow that would keep you up all day!lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Wow that would keep you up all day!lol


not when you have the constitution of a donkey lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

No training today, Shoulders tomorrow with Flinty, Milky and Dave :thumb:

Frickin' freezing out! Got a [email protected] new company car so been sorting the other one out to be collected, first car wash I went to told me it had frozen :lol: :lol:

Anyway, just had breakfast;

6 Scrambled Eggs

3 Toast

EVOO, Chilli Powder and Black Pepper.

60g Protein Whey Shake

Green Tea

Going to nail the food today, really need to get as much as I can into me over the weekends!

I've got loads of meat and eggs that needs eating, so i'll try and get as much down my throat as possible.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

Get that food down you! Want you nice and strong for tomorrow 

The way I am atm m8 doubt ill do 10 a side on shoulders, bolloxed! Get a good rest up today and a nice hot bath be firing for 2mmrw.

What time are we aiming for 2mmrw m8?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

Dave said:


> Get that food down you! Want you nice and strong for tomorrow
> 
> The way I am atm m8 doubt ill do 10 a side on shoulders, bolloxed! Get a good rest up today and a nice hot bath be firing for 2mmrw.
> 
> What time are we aiming for 2mmrw m8?


Hahaha, should be a good one tomorrow 

10am buddy, i've text George the postcode. It'll be good to see you two again!

Have a good rest day mate :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

been to train arms at gym this morning , keeping tri's warm ready for tomorrow lol..

ez bar curls

set 1 - 25 reps (wide grip)

set 2 - 25 reps (close grip)

set 3 - 25 reps (wide grip)

set 4 - 25 reps (close grip)

set 5 - 12 reps (wide grip)

set 6 - 12 reps (close grip)

tricep pushdowns

set 1 - 25 reps normal

set 2 - 25 reps reverse pulldowns

set 2 - 25 reps normal

set 3 - 25 reps reverse grip

set 4 - 15 reps normal

set 5 - 15 reps reverse grip

DB curls

3 sets 12 reps

CG ez bar press

set 1 - 20 reps

set 2 - 25 reps

set 3 - 30 reps

hammer curls

1 set 15 reps

arms really burning and battered ...

Roll on tomorrow shoulders session


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> been to train arms at gym this morning , keeping tri's warm ready for tomorrow lol..
> 
> ez bar curls
> 
> ...


Plenty of reps there mate!!

Yes Roll the fcuk on tomorrow


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Plenty of reps there mate!!
> 
> Yes Roll the fcuk on tomorrow


oh your back then ??


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> oh your back then ??


Catch up saturday isn't it!!

Just about to eat 150g Rice, 200g Chicken Breast and a Shake


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Catch up saturday isn't it!!
> 
> Just about to eat 150g Rice, 200g Chicken Breast and a Shake


good


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

Food time!

Just rustling up some homemade burgers 

1lb of Lean Mince

2 tbl spoons of EVOO

1 Egg

2 tbls spoons of Chilli Powder

2 tbls spoons of Black Pepper

Split into Three. I'll have them with 150g of rice, no bread!

Pics will be loaded up later


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

R0B said:


> Food time!
> 
> Just rustling up some homemade burgers
> 
> ...


Mustard is nice mixed in too


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

luther1 said:


> Mustard is nice mixed in too


Yeah I was going to pop some wholegrain in, all will be good! And for my cheat for the weekend.... I'll bang a load of Sweet Chilli Sauce on them :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

full rainbow trout for me tonight ouch !!! love it


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

R0B said:


> Yeah I was going to pop some wholegrain in, all will be good! And for my cheat for the weekend.... I'll bang a load of Sweet Chilli Sauce on them :lol: :lol: :lol:


you and your frickin' sweet chilli sauce!!

i'll attempt some Robrage burgers one day (after ive lost 2 stone and start eating red meat   ) and mustard in them sounds yum x x


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

R0B said:


> Food time!
> 
> Just rustling up some homemade burgers
> 
> ...


try adding coriander, red chilli's instead of the powder, and cumin seeds, moroccan style burgers and have them with humous and wholemeal pitta's with abit of salad :thumb:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Just ordered me some peptides, the mass machine keeps rolling!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> full rainbow trout for me tonight ouch !!! love it


I really need to get back on Fish! Enjoy it mate :thumb:



RXQueenie said:


> you and your frickin' sweet chilli sauce!!
> 
> i'll attempt some Robrage burgers one day (after ive lost 2 stone and start eating red meat  ) and mustard in them sounds yum x x


Yes, I love Sweet Chilli Sauce :lol:

Get on the red meat now!! A bit of steak every now and then, it's a natural source of Creatine if that helps 



Afghan said:


> try adding coriander, red chilli's instead of the powder, and cumin seeds, moroccan style burgers and have them with humous and wholemeal pitta's with abit of salad :thumb:


Sounds good mate, but I aint moroccan  Derbyshire lad PMSL!

I'll have a crack at it though :thumb:

Here's a pic of the finished result..... Added a whole orange pepper too. Now i'm having 500g of Greek yoghurt and a shake


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> I really need to get back on Fish! Enjoy it mate :thumb:
> 
> Yes, I love Sweet Chilli Sauce :lol:
> 
> ...


looks mint mate that does !!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> looks mint mate that does !!!


Was very nice mate!

I'll just snack on 100g of nuts till bed and another shake later on and that's me done


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

Snowed in!

Looks like DB's at home.

[email protected] weather!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

R0B said:


> Snowed in!
> 
> Looks like DB's at home.
> 
> [email protected] weather!


It rained here all night and is quite mild today. Arms today for me but i have to go light and shouldn't really even be training as i've torn my delt!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

luther1 said:


> It rained here all night and is quite mild today. Arms today for me but i have to go light and shouldn't really even be training as i've torn my delt!


dont train arms then mate simple as.. it will incorporate your delt so you will just do more damage !!!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> dont train arms then mate simple as.. it will incorporate your delt so you will just do more damage !!!


Do you reckon i should take the week off as suggested?


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

luther1 said:


> Do you reckon i should take the week off as suggested?


be a good idea m8, u dont wanna make it worse, could hinder u big time in the long run.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

luther1 said:


> Do you reckon i should take the week off as suggested?


Legs, Legs and more legs


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> dont train arms then mate simple as.. it will incorporate your delt so you will just do more damage !!!


This Luther!

Give it a rest, you'll come good :thumb:


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Cardio,legs and abs for a week then. Thanks fellas,its just frustrating right in the middle of a cycle


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

luther1 said:


> Do you reckon i should take the week off as suggested?


definitely mate , try doing a bit of walking whilst your off get some feel good endorphins flowing mate, but i wouldnt lift a weight bro... you dont want to fcuk it even more and really shag your progress ..

i wouldnt even do legs as suggested tbh... just do some good walks in the fresh air ... that will keep appetite up , make you feel refreshed and also its a great time to ponder over goals and life in general mate .. go do it today and tell me you havent had lots of things rushing around in your head ...

works for me everytime, i love walking !!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Just out of interest why wouldnt you train legs if your mid cycle Flinty


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

expletive said:


> Just out of interest why wouldnt you train legs if your mid cycle Flinty


just let the CNS have some tme to repair the damaged parts mate, nothing else !!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Haven't been on for a minute but how did you tear your delt Luth?

Sorry if you've already explained it, I've missed that post.... Hope it heals up quickly so you can crack on with your training


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Breda said:


> Haven't been on for a minute but how did you tear your delt Luth?
> 
> Sorry if you've already explained it, I've missed that post.... Hope it heals up quickly so you can crack on with your training


I don't know. i don't go crazy heavy doing shoulders or chest and always have a spotter and use good form. The only thing i can think of and which the physio said is more than likely and causes scar tissue and other joint problems is that i spent about 4 hours on here one night,lent on my elbow,in the same position. What a cnut. I might see if i can get some cortizone ha. Physio said that the worst thing to do is take pain killers and train through the injury as you'll never know how much worse you make it. As i said before,not overly fussed about chest,its every other lowsy bodypart


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> Haven't been on for a minute but how did you tear your delt Luth?
> 
> Sorry if you've already explained it, I've missed that post.... Hope it heals up quickly so you can crack on with your training


i cant remember reading how he did it either mate TBF X


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

luther1 said:


> I don't know. i don't go crazy heavy doing shoulders or chest and always have a spotter and use good form. The only thing i can think of and which the physio said is more than likely and causes scar tissue and other joint problems is that i spent about 4 hours on here one night,lent on my elbow,in the same position. What a cnut. I might see if i can get some cortizone ha. Physio said that the worst thing to do is take pain killers and train through the injury as you'll never know how much worse you make it. As i said before,not overly fussed about chest,its every other lowsy bodypart


You've probably done it outside the gym like 90% of injuries!!

I wouldn't mask the injury with peds Luther, just give it 7 days rest and when you get back on it don't go straight into a shoulders session and see how you get on 

But you don't have to listen to me


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

im off to my injection room , to stick in some of this oily goodness !!!

even though i have sat here all morning wondering wether to stop all gear and just be a natty for ever more !!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i cant remember reading how he did it either mate TBF X


it was whilst the old cnut was trying to lift his mug of tea


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I use my shoulders all day for work too,so may well have done an awkward maneuver. Anyways,took the pretty little hairdresser out last to to eat,and bumped into a mate and his misses in a bar and they sent us over a bottle of pink champayne haha. Last time we went out my mates bought her champagne too,i hope she doesn't think this is the norm,especially on my lager and lime wage.

Heres a track i could train to all day. I just moved the coffee table out of the way in the front room to see if i could still do the windmill and follow it into the crab,but alas,the shoulder wouldn't permit my breakdancing days to be reborn.

Put this in you ipod and throw out that extra rep


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> even though i have sat here all morning wondering wether to stop all gear and just be a natty for ever more !!!


I'm been thinking the same too..... saying that i'm going to get to my gym later on and cause some serious damage!!!

Going to nail some pre-workouts and I thought fcuk it, HALO is having another try.

I may well stay off after the gym, don't want to go all [email protected] again do I


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

luther1 said:


> I use my shoulders all day for work too,so may well have done an awkward maneuver. Anyways,took the pretty little hairdresser out last to to eat,and bumped into a mate and his misses in a bar and they sent us over a bottle of pink champayne haha. Last time we went out my mates bought her champagne too,i hope she doesn't think this is the norm,especially on my lager and lime wage.
> 
> Heres a track i could train to all day. I just moved the coffee table out of the way in the front room to see if i could still do the windmill and follow it into the crab,but alas,the shoulder wouldn't permit my breakdancing days to be reborn.
> 
> Put this in you ipod and throw out that extra rep


*cringe*


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> im off to my injection room , to stick in some of this oily goodness !!!
> 
> even though i have sat here all morning wondering wether to stop all gear and just be a natty for ever more !!!


That pill you want hasn't been invented yet Flinty,so oil for the win bro x


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> im off to my injection room , to stick in some of this oily goodness !!!
> 
> even though i have sat here all morning wondering wether to stop all gear and just be a natty for ever more !!!


WTF is this word natty that ur using, it sounds like it could be blasphemous.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

luther1 said:


> I use my shoulders all day for work too,so may well have done an awkward maneuver. Anyways,took the pretty little hairdresser out last to to eat,and bumped into a mate and his misses in a bar and they sent us over a bottle of pink champayne haha. Last time we went out my mates bought her champagne too,i hope she doesn't think this is the norm,especially on my lager and lime wage.
> 
> Heres a track i could train to all day. I just moved the coffee table out of the way in the front room to see if i could still do the windmill and follow it into the crab,but alas,the shoulder wouldn't permit my breakdancing days to be reborn.
> 
> Put this in you ipod and throw out that extra rep


Haha I remember that, used to watch it when I was a kid. Breakin' great film haha


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

Just smashed Boulders to pieces! Gym was empty for obvious reasons :lol:

Warm up

Side, Front and Rear Raises (5kg Plates, 15x2,15x2,15x2)

Seated MP 10,8,6, (Blast 15)

Facepulls (12,12,12)

Dumbbell Press (10,8,6)

Standing OHP (10,10,10) - Havent done these in ages, Made a change.

Side, Front, Rear Raises (15x2,15x2,15x2)

Done, Kept it high intensity. Didn't make note of weight but all was felt. Below are pics (Pumped!) BB Camera is pi55 poor i'm afraid :2guns:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

R0B said:


> Just smashed Boulders to pieces! Gym was empty for obvious reasons :lol:
> 
> Warm up
> 
> ...


you know what i think of this session... 

are u still a bit ragey? or not so much this time? x x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

so how come the gym was empty :whistling:

you got a little waist fella what is it 28 ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> you know what i think of this session...
> 
> are u still a bit ragey? or not so much this time? x x


Stop sitting down you mean :lol:

I can feel it, but you know what... Because i've anticipated it, I can 'control' it.

So all is well..... At the moment


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

ewen said:


> so how come the gym was empty :whistling:
> 
> you got a little waist fella what is it 28 ?


Only thing I'll bless the snow for 

32" tops mate, so yeah skinny ish :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

R0B said:


> Stop sitting down you mean :lol:
> 
> I can feel it, but you know what... Because i've anticipated it, I can 'control' it.
> 
> So all is well..... At the moment


we just do it differently... you isolate a lot more... whereas i like the whole movement. even if u dont do it all the time, it's nice to have a change.

and that is the end of my input into this journal before i get flamed again  x x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

R0B said:


> Only thing I'll bless the snow for
> 
> 32" tops mate, so yeah skinny ish :lol:


mine was 32 when i was ten years old its not much more now :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> we just do it differently... you isolate a lot more... whereas i like the whole movement. even if u dont do it all the time, it's nice to have a change.
> 
> and that is the end of my input into this journal before i get flamed again  x x


Yeah I do isolate too much, this is why I need OHP in there and a Deads day!

You'll not get flamed, so carry on  x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

R0B said:


> Yeah I do isolate too much, this is why I need OHP in there and a Deads day!
> 
> You'll not get flamed, so carry on  x


ok, ok...

everyone should have a deads day  fact x x


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> ok, ok...
> 
> everyone should have a deads day  fact x x


True, I'm going to book a guy at my gym who is a PT but does strongman stuff.

A good hour session with him should see me straight I think!

Plan is to drop a deads day in every other week


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

i wish i could do deads but it f*cks my lower back up so much


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Afghan said:


> i wish i could do deads but it f*cks my lower back up so much


i remember barely being able to walk when i first started doing them. back is fine now... but will have to add a belt soon x x


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

Afghan said:


> i wish i could do deads but it f*cks my lower back up so much


This is why I need to sort them, form is an issue for me. Not so much weight, just getting it right every time will be rewarding enough!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> i remember barely being able to walk when i first started doing them. back is fine now... but will have to add a belt soon x x


Think I'll invest in one too, worth having one really


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

Picture update.... Yes, no face and all B&W!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

i see what u mean about your back 

nice pics young'un x x


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> i see what u mean about your back
> 
> nice pics young'un x x


Thanks Queenie! Its getting there isn't it. X


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

R0B said:


> Thanks Queenie! Its getting there isn't it. X


just... wide grip stuff  x x


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> just... wide grip stuff  x x


Exactly that!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

R0B said:


> Picture update.... Yes, no face and all B&W!
> 
> View attachment 74685
> View attachment 74686
> ...


Looking good mate!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Good progress rob, but why the B+W.

Is it because B=W makes you look bigger?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

Food Update for Today;

Muesli

Shake (Whey, EVOO, Maltodextrin)

Banana

Quark

Thai Green Chicken,Noodles & Red Peppers (Didn't simmer coconut milk long enough so a little gutted) Approx 250g Diced Breast

Quark

Rocketfuel Coffee

Shake

Pre Workout

1xBlaze, 1xScoop of Rage, 1xChest Eaze,1x 10mg Halo (BCAA'S Intra)

Post workout

Shake

Rocketfuel Coffee

2 Chicken Breast (wrapped them in bacon, melted Cheese & BBQ Sauce - cheat meal)

150g Rice

Shake (Whey, EVOO & Maltodextrin)

500g Greek Yoghurt

200g Nuts throughout the day

Think that will be it for the night.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

expletive said:


> Good progress rob, but why the B+W.
> 
> Is it because B=W makes you look bigger?


Thanks mate, just prefer B&W lol.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

lookin good there buddy, didnt realise david beckham was so heavy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

Breeny said:


> lookin good there buddy, didnt realise david beckham was so heavy.


He wishes he was :lol:

Thanks Mate :thumb:


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

expletive said:


> Good progress rob, but why the B+W.
> 
> Is it because B=W makes you look bigger?


Silly little cnut wants to look like that other silly little cnut Breda


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

luther1 said:


> Silly little cnut wants to look like that other silly little cnut Breda


Come on Luther, PM me this stuff rather than a post.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

R0B said:


> Come on Luther, PM me this stuff rather than a post.


Sorry bro,i juggle between this journal and Flintys and genuinely forget which one i'm in


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

No training today, but training is switching to evenings this week 

So just a food update;

Muesli

Rocket Fuel

Banana

Shake (Whey & Maltodextrin)

100g Rice

100g Turkey

Shake

Rocket Fuel

100g Rice

100g Turkey

Shake

Nuts Throughout the day

Forgot my Greek Yog today! Grrrrrr!

I'll be having Beef Caserole for Tea, with Veg and Sweet Potato Mash. A couple more shakes and yoghurt later and that'll be me done.

Popped a jacket on today that I've not worn in a couple of months and its rather snugg 

So that's a plus :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

im off to train shoulders, get a good session in i havent trained them for a couple of weeks ...

also got stew tonight, and ROB first day as gone well mate so 1 down lots more to go !!!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

what is rocket fuel?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ad53ggz said:


> what is rocket fuel?


its the extra extra strong coffee mate , its like tar so im told lol !!! equivelent to about 4 spoons of normal coffee !!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> its the extra extra strong coffee mate , its like tar so im told lol !!! equivelent to about 4 spoons of normal coffee !!


have a good one mate, im off to smash chest n tri's inabit, hemo rage + tbol strength is kicking in, weights will be getting smashed to pieces!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Afghan said:


> have a good one mate, im off to smash chest n tri's inabit, hemo rage + tbol strength is kicking in, weights will be getting smashed to pieces!


come back and write us down your routine mate, not bothered about weights just your routine bro if you dont mind !!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> come back and write us down your routine mate, not bothered about weights just your routine bro if you dont mind !!!


will do when im back on here in the evening


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> im off to train shoulders, get a good session in i havent trained them for a couple of weeks ...
> 
> also got stew tonight, and ROB first day as gone well mate so 1 down lots more to go !!!


Smash those boulders bro!!

Good news on day 1


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> what is rocket fuel?


Exactly what flinty says lol!

Its nice, drop some cinnamon in it and away you go


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

~Shoulders session done... weights were down slightly but still had a great session, im just getting it into my head about weight not really mattering but making sure muscle is just worked to the max, and i have to say its quite liberating to feel like that ....

*
fronts , sides and rear raises *

3 sets of 15 reps of each

*DB seated press*

2 sets 12 reps

*Smith Press*

3 sets of 12 reps

1 set 6 reps

1 set 16 reps dropped weight right down to 30kg to burn them out

*face pulls*

3 sets of 12 reps

*rear delt flyes*

1 set 20 reps

*shrugs *with shrug bar

3 sets 12 reps

job done

then did 20 minutes cardio on treadmill...

when i finish work tomorrow im taking my walking boots, going to get mate to drop me off on way home about 6 miles away from home and i will walk back .. nice bit of cardio and then go and train tomorrow night ...

im feeling good, feeling focused, feel like im going to make this happen..

sorted diet out to a plan so thats fine..

rescheduled some of my target dates and goal dates

and liberated from dropping weights and just enjoying training

In a good place today !!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I agree it's nice sometimes to lower the weight, control the reps and actually feel the muscle working and failing towards the end, your joints will thank you too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> ~Shoulders session done... weights were down slightly but still had a great session, im just getting it into my head about weight not really mattering but making sure muscle is just worked to the max, and i have to say its quite liberating to feel like that ....
> 
> *
> fronts , sides and rear raises *
> ...


Brilliant mate, Good idea with the walk home that will be pretty nice to wind down with after a day at work too.

I know exactly what you mean with the weight, me and you know what we can do if we want to boost are ego's (which we don't need lol)


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice workout Flints, pretty similar to my shoulder workout today.

Arnolds Presses.

Upright Rows.

Rear Delt Rows.

Rear Laterals.

Side Laterals.

All for set of 10-12 reps.

I've dropped shrugs from my workout recently as I have re-introduced Rack Pulls on back day.

Glad to see both of you enjoying your training:thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

well regarding the weight , especially on shoulders for me as mine are well and truly fcuked anyway, like Hilly says it was nice to just fatigue muscle by the squeeze and steady positive and negative of each rep...

also im saying weight was low i was pressing 100 kg on smith press so still a decent weight but one that allowed me to really get a good feel out of it, without it pulling my arms out of my sockets .. im happy with that

the dumbell presses were only 25 kg DB's but nice and deep , try and build the shoulder up properly again all the way through the movement ...

im going to do this on everything i lift from now on, really down to touch chest slowly and nice controlled power back up ...

i think with a cal defecit and bieng back at work last thing i want is an injury, and to be honest im just not even fussed about slinging big weights around..

Weeman told me that he has used the same DB's for his shoulder presses for the last so many years (dont seem to have done his body any harm)

I can feel myself buzzing at the minute, amazing what a different bit of an outlook can give you isnt it !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Nice workout Flints, pretty similar to my shoulder workout today.
> 
> Arnolds Presses.
> 
> ...


i like the look of that session mate i really do. just the upright rows i would have to be very careful with, they do tend to feel uncomfy for me ...

and thanks bro really think im going to enjoy things from now on ..

I love the fact that people like you and Uriel really have enjoyed there training over the years , i also want to be able to say this rather than feeling like i need to beat myself up about it sometimes ...


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

On chest days Flinty,my pt sometimes has me doing bench on the smith machine with the stops set level with your chest and we do rest pauses with quite a decent wait. Its surprising that just a one second pause with the bar on your chest really does hit you


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

luther1 said:


> On chest days Flinty,my pt sometimes has me doing bench on the smith machine with the stops set level with your chest and we do rest pauses with quite a decent wait. Its surprising that just a one second pause with the bar on your chest really does hit you


definitely mate , have done a bit of slow negative stuff in the past mate, weight drops like fcuk when doing 2 and 3 second negatives 1 second positives lol....

really burns your muscles like a hot knife is stabbed up behind your chest plates !!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i like the look of that session mate i really do. just the upright rows i would have to be very careful with, they do tend to feel uncomfy for me ...
> 
> and thanks bro really think im going to enjoy things from now on ..
> 
> I love the fact that people like you and Uriel really have enjoyed there training over the years , i also want to be able to say this rather than feeling like i need to beat myself up about it sometimes ...


I haven't done Upright Rows for years mate as they play havoc with my elbows. Have tried them recently without any issues so will stick with them for a while but keeping a close eye on them for sure. I had the same problem with skulls, re-introduced them recently, and have now dropped them again. No good for me any more....

Yeah, you can get sick of anything over time - even ice cream:no: - so it's important to give yourself a break from time to time and to mix things up to keep them fresh and interesting. You can't train full bore, balls to the wall, all the time. You've got to have fun:thumbup1:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

For Flinty:

Todays chest n tri's session

warmup:

stretches, 1 set of flys 10KG about 21 reps

Flat Dumbell Press:

12x35KG

12x37.5KG

10x40KG

8x42.5KG

Incline Dumbell Flys:

12x10KG

12x12.5KG

10x15KG

10x17.5KG

Weighted Dips:

12xBW

10x15KG

8x20KG

Reverse Dips Using Bench:

12xBW

12xBW

Smith Machine Incline Chest Press:

12x40KG

12x40KG

12x40KG

Overhead EZ Bar (Triceps) Supersetted with Tricep Pulldowns (Rope):

12x EZ 25KG

12x PD 15KG

10x EZ 30KG

10x PD 20KG

We usually rotate what we do first, last week we started on Incline Dumbell Press, I dont really do Bench that often because i find the movement awkward it really hits my tendons.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

So, I said rest day today. But I went to smash chest at 8pm!

Reason being tomorrow is going to be a loooooong one, so rest tomorrow :thumb:

Walked in and it was rammed, groups of 3 curls the fcuk out of 2kg dumbbells!!! All benches in use, all chest machines in use grrrrrr!

So started on back as I thought I'd go for that, but I just did one exercise on Back and then Chest was hit 

Close Grip Cable Rows

12x42kg

10x49kg

8x56kg

6x70kg

Pec Deck

12x35kg

10x42kg

8x49kg

6x56kg

Hammer Strength Flat Bench

12x30kg

10x60kg

8x80kg

Cables Flyes

12x25kg

10x30kg

8x35kg

Incline Hammer Strength Machine

12x42kg

10x53kg

8x70kg

Then the boy bands left and the place emptied 

Incline Dumbbell Press

12x16kg

10x22kg

8x26kg

Decline Bench Press

12x60kg

12x60kg

12x60kg

Tricep V Bar Push Downs

12x35kg

10x45kg

8x55kg

Done!!!

Quite happy as I didn't touch a smith machine 

Also no gloves, need to man up these hands.

No preworkout except a Rocketfuel 1hr before and a shake, then another shake post workout.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

PMSL, youre turning into a product of flinty and queenie. i'm almost proud, i think i have a tear in my eye  x x


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> PMSL, youre turning into a product of flinty and queenie. i'm almost proud, i think i have a tear in my eye  x x


Not sure if that's good or bad the Spawn of you two :lol:

Thanks Queenie. 'twas a good one! x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

R0B said:


> Not sure if that's good or bad the Spawn of you two :lol:
> 
> Thanks Queenie. 'twas a good one! x


nooo... i didnt mean it in 'that' way... i just meant flinty will shout at you to train harder... and i will b!tch at u to eat, drop the pre workouts and lose the gloves  x x


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Nice work guys, seems to be going well for both of you.

Liking the new attitude Flinty, its not always about chasing the weight bro, you can still grow and get that nice deep burn without having to lift the steel output of South Wales. :lol:

Good looking chest session Rob, and as queenie says, lose the gloves, you big southern jessie. PMSL


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

see we're still all back patting fuking tools lol

oh and gloves or no gloves - who gives a fuk - makes no odds to lifting.....uriel - out


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Uriel said:


> see we're still all back patting fuking tools lol
> 
> oh and gloves or no gloves - who gives a fuk - makes no odds to lifting.....uriel - out


i think u can manouvre the bar in your hands better, and improve on grip strength, without gloves. just my opinion that there's no real need for them. we all train differently big fella... or should i call u skinny? what weight u at now? :rolleye: x x


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Robs a fcukin pen pusher how much grip strength does he need in real life.

I don't get the whole "grip strength" thing unless you're a strength athlete tbh, I means nothing

I agree with Uriel, who gives a fcuk about gloves all I know is I like to feel the cold metal against my rough palms and hard calluses so don't use them


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Breda said:


> Robs a fcukin pen pusher how much grip strength does he need in real life.
> 
> I don't get the whole "grip strength" thing unless you're a strength athlete tbh, I means nothing
> 
> I agree with Uriel, who gives a fcuk about gloves all I know is I like to feel the cold metal against my rough palms and hard calluses so don't use them


x2 But the liquid chalk comes out on pull day for deads...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> see we're still all back patting fuking tools lol
> 
> oh and gloves or no gloves - who gives a fuk - makes no odds to lifting.....uriel - out


thanks for your input mate , your great and i love you and your great and well done and thanks XXX

Oh and well done !!! X


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i have just walked home , got my mate to drop me off about 5 miles away from home, plugged myself into ipod and walked home ...

felt good and did a lot of thinking whilst trudging away ... pity the paevments still iced up to fcuk but hey ho all helped with the cardio lol !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Me and Robrage are off for a game of squash this morning,, going to show him how a fat lad moves around a court, when he is throwing up after 10 minutes pmsl X


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> Me and Robrage are off for a game of squash this morning,, going to show him how a fat lad moves around a court, when he is throwing up after 10 minutes pmsl X


... and what happened?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Flinty smashed Rob up so much he has decided to quit the forum


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

Where is rob?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Rykard said:


> ... and what happened?


i smashed him all over the court.... he was w4nk lol....


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

willsy said:


> Where is rob?


Gone mate, left the forum


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> Where is rob?


he has deleted his membership mate .. due to personal reasons X


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> he has deleted his membership mate .. due to personal reasons X


Oh dear is it due to having pics of face on here etc? Not good sh!t hope he comes back in disguise!

What with your avi big flint? Its quite depressing!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

is he ok mate?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> Oh dear is it due to having pics of face on here etc? Not good sh!t hope he comes back in disguise!
> 
> What with your avi big flint? Its quite depressing!


No mate he just had some personal stuff to deal with, he is fine, were still training regular and speak to him everyday..

My avi was just cos someone called me a fcukin idiot lol.. "i know Me" of all people pmsl


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> No mate he just had some personal stuff to deal with, he is fine, were still training regular and speak to him everyday..
> 
> My avi was just cos someone called me a fcukin idiot lol.. "i know Me" of all people pmsl


That green begger just looks so upset!

Tell him all the best from me buddy and hope hes ok.

You gunna keep this thread going aswell?

I should spend a bit more time on here been neglecting ukm a bit lately!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

this thread will be updated when i can be bothered lol..

my journal is still going, this seems a bit of a waste now without ROBRAGE !!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> this thread will be updated when i can be bothered lol..
> 
> my journal is still going, this seems a bit of a waste now without ROBRAGE !!!!


Well you could still pop in the sessions you do with him as he may be back in the future? Also i'd imagine theres a few guys on here would be jntrested in hearing how hes getting on etc


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

willsy said:


> Well you could still pop in the sessions you do with him as he may be back in the future? Also i'd imagine theres a few guys on here would be jntrested in hearing how hes getting on etc


OK mate i promise whenever we train or i have been in touch i will update

(this will be the ROB update thread in his ansence )


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

flinty90 said:



> OK mate i promise whenever we train or i have been in touch i will update
> 
> (this will be the ROB update thread in his ansence )


Thats cool mate his progress has been good to see, like yours also looking back through your pics and logs youve both come a long way and from opposit ends of the spectrum as well which makes it more intresting!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Is this still here 

Suppose its the best place to carry on from!

Only a mini update then.....

Started Cruising today, BOOOOO! But i have to.

Since last Saturday i've had 1.4g of Test e. Next jab will be 250mg on sat/sun and this will continue for 6 weeks.

Still eating well, maybe to clean at times but its not a bad thing is it!

I had a binge on Friday, damn Tesco with there 8 roast potato's for £1!! So i had 2 lots, a Whole Chicken and 2 Cumberland Sausages for lunch that day :lol:

Apart from that its pretty much the usual breakfast, rice and meat or fish for lunch and so on.

Training has been good, with Flinty today it was a strange one, sh1te on chest but felt really strong on back!?

T-Bar rows which I haven't done is ages were done and they felt awesome! Last set was 40kg until failure, be both hit 50  Pump was amazing, back is in bits now though :thumb:

Bye for now!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

this journal is [email protected] without banter - Fuking big hairy c0cks lol...go on evict me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Uriel said:


> this journal is [email protected] without banter - Fuking big hairy c0cks lol...go on evict me


Always welcome, Freedom of speech


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Glad your starting to update this again


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

This journal is w4nk without half of its participants lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> This journal is w4nk without half of its participants lol


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

What you training today ladies ?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> What you training today ladies ?


Day off for me today bro got a lot to sort before im off up to work again tomorrow. how your training going mate ?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Milky said:


> What you training today ladies ?


Nothing for me mate, plus right trap is stiff as fook!

Walking round like Quasimodo :lol:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ha ha ha not at the stiffness but the walking description!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> Ha ha ha not at the stiffness but the walking description!


Its true mate lol

Said this would happen yesterday to Flinty


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> Day off for me today bro got a lot to sort before im off up to work again tomorrow. how your training going mate ?


Been a bit hit and miss last few days mate with work but hitting it today, looking bigger in my T shorts l think and feeling some good pain with changing the routine to Dave's method last couple of weeks.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

just gotta ask milky wtf are t shorts, is it some kind of all in one garment, and is it gonna be the in thing for summer, i reckon i'd look good in one.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Breeny said:


> just gotta ask milky wtf are t shorts, is it some kind of all in one garment, and is it gonna be the in thing for summer, i reckon i'd look good in one.


Its a bodybuilders onesey LOL


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Quasimodo seems to have gone, which is good 

But the food today, well...... Bowl of Muesli and one shake! On a sunday too :lol:

Nevermind.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm more than compensating for you!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> I'm more than compensating for you!!


I've seen with your trip to morrisons :lol:

Couldn't see the pic update mate so I'll have a look when I'm on a computer :thumb:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

View attachment 76434


Healthiest thing I have had to eat today: steak, chicken breast, cheese and bacon then polished off the rest of the bakers loaf with peanut butter. One things for sure once I decide to start eating lots again I should manage, I never get full. Never have  .


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> View attachment 76434
> 
> 
> Healthiest thing I have had to eat today: steak, chicken breast, cheese and bacon then polished off the rest of the bakers loaf with peanut butter. One things for sure once I decide to start eating lots again I should manage, I never get full. Never have  .


Lol, if that's a pic attached I can't see it 

Not a bad thing mate, I'm the same and if I do get full I don't throw it! I just come back to it later on


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ha ha yeah sorry on my phone too and wrote that as you replied, hope your having a good day though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> Ha ha yeah sorry on my phone too and wrote that as you replied, hope your having a good day though


Lol, sh1tty tapatalk!

My day gets better as it goes along lol.

You too though buddy


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breeny said:


> just gotta ask milky wtf are t shorts, is it some kind of all in one garment, and is it gonna be the in thing for summer, i reckon i'd look good in one.


T SHIRT you dispepsic tw*t...

:whistling:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

LICK MY NUTS !!! X##that is all


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Rob is a cnut .. just saying !!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Rob is a cnut .. just saying !!!


Can't agree more


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Plans for today then?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> Plans for today then?


Maybe a session later today, need to look into getting more snap down me I think!

Maybe, and it pains to say this, a dirty bulk for several weeks......


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Maybe a session later today, need to look into getting more snap down me I think!
> 
> Maybe, and it pains to say this, a dirty bulk for several weeks......


You stalling then pin cusion? Up your cals and weights in the gym and lower the volume now you're on a cruise mate. Won't be able to smash out the same workouts now you are effectively natty scum! 

I'd try though to be fair and adjust workouts once you can't maintain previous sessions anymore.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Pains you to say dirty bulk... I couldn't be more jealous of the fact you can even consider this! Do you not like eating/food? Take it easy though mate you have made some great gains and put in a lot of hard work so plug away at it! Maybe the diet change could be beneficial in that wouldn't be such a chore eating the same all the time?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> You stalling then pin cusion? Up your cals and weights in the gym and lower the volume now you're on a cruise mate. Won't be able to smash out the same workouts now you are effectively natty scum!
> 
> I'd try though to be fair and adjust workouts once you can't maintain previous sessions anymore.


Exactly this Ben!

I'll proceed and if its not 100% I'll jump on 5x5 compounds 3x a week.

I'm really interested in how these next 6 weeks go and if my body changes etc


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Exactly this Ben!
> 
> I'll proceed and if its not 100% I'll jump on 5x5 compounds 3x a week.
> 
> I'm really interested in how these next 6 weeks go and if my body changes etc


Its heart breaking not being able to do what you used to, I found this even on mild PH cycles. However ultimately it's not the weight shifted or the reps that matter it what you do with them and how you use them to train the muscle. I struggle with this concept a lot and am not looking forward to coming off for this reason but fvck it, it's got to be done and as I'm doing a LOT of volume at the moment I'm hoping to be able to maintain the same weights on the main lifts and just drop down to 5x5 as you've said or even 3 sets of 5 and up the weight.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> Pains you to say dirty bulk... I couldn't be more jealous of the fact you can even consider this! Do you not like eating/food? Take it easy though mate you have made some great gains and put in a lot of hard work so plug away at it! Maybe the diet change could be beneficial in that wouldn't be such a chore eating the same all the time?


Yeah I've become quite clinical at times with what I eat, maybe to much at times!

I can eat for england, I have an off day every now and then but never a full on cheat day. So I think I will if I want to keep some 'size' not fussed if I loose that bit of definition because I know it'll return.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Yeah I've become quite clinical at times with what I eat, maybe to much at times!
> 
> I can eat for england, I have an off day every now and then but never a full on cheat day. So I think I will if I want to keep some 'size' not fussed if I loose that bit of definition because I know it'll return.


Power shakes are your friend on off time I reckon mate. Knock up some whole milk ones with oats, protein, PB, bananas and get a couple a day down you, easy 2000 cals if you have 2 a day.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Its heart breaking not being able to do what you used to, I found this even on mild PH cycles. However ultimately it's not the weight shifted or the reps that matter it what you do with them and how you use them to train the muscle. I struggle with this concept a lot and am not looking forward to coming off for this reason but fvck it, it's got to be done and as I'm doing a LOT of volume at the moment I'm hoping to be able to maintain the same weights on the main lifts and just drop down to 5x5 as you've said or even 3 sets of 5 and up the weight.


Totally agree!

I know I'm a bit of a 'junkie' but cruising has to be done and the next blast will / should be the making of me 

3X5 is an option certainly, I'll probably drop a cardio day in too so I can help the BP out in prep for the blast.

I'm not touching the scales at all over the next 6 weeks, the clothes and mirror will do


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Totally agree!
> 
> I know I'm a bit of a 'junkie' but cruising has to be done and the next blast will / should be the making of me
> 
> ...


What you gonna do on your blast?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Yeah I've become quite clinical at times with what I eat, maybe to much at times!
> 
> I can eat for england, I have an off day every now and then but never a full on cheat day. So I think I will if I want to keep some 'size' not fussed if I loose that bit of definition because I know it'll return.


Stop being so fcukin clinical you cnut.. you're an ecto so can afford to eat some sh!te to some extent... get some dirty calories in ya mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Afghan said:


> What you gonna do on your blast?


This, all being well;

Oxys 50/100mg Weeks 1-6

Tri Test or Pharma Test E 1g/750mg Weeks 1-16

Adex Throughout

HCG Throughout

Your pins arrived yet.....?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Breda said:


> Stop being so fcukin clinical you cnut.. you're an ecto so can afford to eat some sh!te to some extent... get some dirty calories in ya mate


How's this for my first binge;

4 pints of whole milk - 2000 cals ish

Whole pack of digestive biscuits 400g - 2000 cals ish

Snickers - 250 ish

Monster - 250 ish

Gotta love M1 service stations for sh1te food


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> How's this for my first binge;
> 
> 4 pints of whole milk - 2000 cals ish
> 
> ...


Macros?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> How's this for my first binge;
> 
> 4 pints of whole milk - 2000 cals ish
> 
> ...


Looks good to me

Probably 1g of protein per digestive

5g per snickers

fcuk knows what a monster is but thats impressive


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Makro's?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Not Makro's mate, service station


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Not Makro's mate, service station


Numptard!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Breda said:


> Looks good to me
> 
> Probably 1g of protein per digestive
> 
> ...


That's what I need to hear 

Cheers mate :thumb:

Monster energy drink :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> That's what I need to hear
> 
> Cheers mate :thumb:
> 
> Monster energy drink :lol:


Was this to spike insuin further


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Breda said:


> Was this to spike insuin further


Pmsl!

More like late night early morning fix!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> More like late night early morning fix!


Wait until about 3pm when you sugar crash like a diabetic! :laugh:

Have some good grub on hand mate you're gonna need it after that lot!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Ha ha exactly what I don't need to hear. Carmel choc digestives be a better choice less crumbling!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> Ha ha exactly what I don't need to hear. Carmel choc digestives be a better choice less crumbling!


Hobnobs are my buscuit of choice, they are made from oats so are healthy


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

Breda said:


> Hobnobs are my buscuit of choice, they are made from oats so are healthy


Dark Choc Hobnobs!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Wait until about 3pm when you sugar crash like a diabetic! :laugh:
> 
> Have some good grub on hand mate you're gonna need it after that lot!


A mars bar is a diabetics insulin in a wrapper.. Robroid have one on hand just incase


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dave said:


> Dark Choc Hobnobs!


Repped


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Dave said:


> Dark Choc nobs!


Breda your onto a goer there mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Wait until about 3pm when you sugar crash like a diabetic! :laugh:
> 
> Have some good grub on hand mate you're gonna need it after that lot!


Always have good grub bro, you know that lol!

Plan is, eat as usual and drop some sh1te in there..... I can drop fat like Breda drops his biatches - easily!!

I like to experiment 

Dark Choc Hobnobs are a good shout Dave!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> Ha ha exactly what I don't need to hear. Carmel choc digestives be a better choice less crumbling!


Agreed! But they had none lol.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Agreed! But they had none lol.


All that from a service station, must of been at least 12 quid


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Afghan said:


> Breda your onto a goer there mate


Daves not my type.. i bet his ring is hairy


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Afghan said:


> All that from a service station, must of been at least 12 quid


With some paracetamol it was mate :lol: !!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Hobnobs, good choice. Although not a fan of dark chocolate... Not old enough for that yet


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> With some paracetamol it was mate :lol: !!


Prices are a joke, they know mugs like you will turn up n buy all that crap pmsl


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Afghan said:


> Prices are a joke, they know mugs like you will turn up n buy all that crap pmsl


Lol! Yep they do.

Could of got 16 pints of milk for the price of the tablets though!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

YOu get p1ssed up last night or something pin cusion?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> Hobnobs, good choice. Although not a fan of dark chocolate... Not old enough for that yet


True! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> YOu get p1ssed up last night or something pin cusion?


Did i buggery, i'm a good boy Benjamin


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Did some buggery, i'm a naughty boy Benjamin


Err ok, bit uncomfortable now mate tbh...... mg:

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Err ok, bit uncomfortable now mate tbh...... mg:
> 
> :lol:


[email protected]


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Err ok, bit uncomfortable now mate tbh...... mg:
> 
> :lol:


er... ben , did u not heed the warning at the start of this journal - keep it serious please:cool2:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> er... ben , did u not heed the warning at the start of this journal - keep it serious please:cool2:


That's gone mate :lol:

Carry on


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> That's gone mate :lol:
> 
> Carry on


Yeah fvck that, I presumed that we were business as usual in here now given the sh1te posted since it was resurrected?!??! :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Nope, matter of principal now


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah fvck that, I presumed that we were business as usual in here now given the sh1te posted since it was resurrected?!??! :lol:


Agreed


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Nope, matter of principal now


Pmsl!

You carry on, we will watch


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Nope, matter of principal now


Agreed


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ok, serious post .... Ish 

Food, pre meal shake 500ml Whole Milk 60g protein, 50g Malto :lol:

Food;

Half a sloppy Giuseppe pizza (Pizza Express)

Spiced up with 150g Chicken Breast, Pepperoni (6 slices), Jalapenos peppers, EVOO!

100g of pasta too.

Then a post meal shake, same as above.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Sounds like getting some "decent" calories there!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

that is disgraceful robert, living on shakes n junk food


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> Sounds like getting some "decent" calories there!


Ha! "decent" I'll just see how it goes. If too much dirty food makes me lethargic i'll reign it in and be as "dirty" as can be without going OTT.



Fatstuff said:


> that is disgraceful robert, living on shakes n junk food


I know, who'd do that :whistling:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

I just meant decent as in quantity... Have I missed it were you training today?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

the usual culprits, ben and fatcnut ruining another good journal


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

erm... afghan, serious talk only im afraid


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Cnuts all of you


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> I just meant decent as in quantity... Have I missed it were you training today?


Yep plenty! No mate, plan to train Wednesday next! Pi55 poor week to plan anything in tbh I may even have to work at the weekend!!!!!

So no session with the big man, gutted tbf.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Cnuts all of you


nice of you to post in your own journal


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

More dirty bulking going on :lol:

Lunch was rice, chicken, lemon cheesecake and a few 'eat healthy' snack bars.

Couple of shakes today with whey, malto and dextrose. Then a couple more later with PB and eggs in too.

Muesli and beetroot juice with BCAA's and rage pre workout.

Probably just eat nuts now until I'm home then I'll do something with 1lb of Mince 

Trained Chest and a few shoulder exercises at 6.30, nothing ground breaking but all felt.

Was doing 5kg plate front and side raises for the boulders, slow as fcuk on both pos & neg.

Couple of cnuts looking at me as if to say wtf are you doing! Then they picked up 10kg db's rocking back and forth and side to side - had a chuckle! Daft [email protected] 

That's it, hopefully train on thursday and then I'll have to train sunday as Saturday is going to be a work day


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

What the **** healthy eat bars! What you playing at  ha ha yeah I find these people who go stupidly heavy and either sway and cheat or do such a small range of motion then think they are the man very funny seen someone "squatting" but think I have a bigger range of motion just deracking it than he had during his "squat" plus he was there for 1.5 hours just doing whatever he thought that was!

1lb mince... Chili con carne? Lasagne both tasty and relatively healthy/easy options chilli more so!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> What the **** healthy eat bars! What you playing at  ha ha yeah I find these people who go stupidly heavy and either sway and cheat or do such a small range of motion then think they are the man very funny seen someone "squatting" but think I have a bigger range of motion just deracking it than he had during his "squat" plus he was there for 1.5 hours just doing whatever he thought that was!
> 
> 1lb mince... Chili con carne? Lasagne both tasty and relatively healthy/easy options chilli more so!


Healthy but full of all sorts :lol:

Ha Ha! I see loads of sh1te in my gym seen as its Fitness First!

Roll on a proper gym soon :thumb:

1lb of mince was made into spag bol! Eat the lot with ease and garlic bread and a shake, then a jam doughnut with cream!

And now some Quark 

Dirty bulk is pretty easy going, for now :lol:

Cooked my snap of for tomorrow, Rice, Lentils and 500g of Roast Beef! Plus any other snap I can get a hold of whilst i'm working.

My luck is in, i'll train tomorrow but then next one will be Sunday :crying:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Spag Bol how did I forgot!!! Love roast beef, I shocked / appalled my girlfriend when I decided would cook a roast dinner and all the trimmings, butchers silverside joint just over 1.5kg as a little celebration. She had a little bit of it to be fair but after one sitting none was left and she was concerned it was too much... She is scared of inviting me round to her parents now for a roast dinner. Win win I think!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

ad53ggz said:


> Spag Bol how did I forgot!!! Love roast beef, I shocked / appalled my girlfriend when I decided would cook a roast dinner and all the trimmings, butchers silverside joint just over 1.5kg as a little celebration. She had a little bit of it to be fair but after one sitting none was left and she was concerned it was too much... She is scared of inviting me round to her parents now for a roast dinner. Win win I think!


lol my Mrs has started looking at the meat she gets out of the fridge for dinner for us both and saying, is that enough for you, I don't mind just having veg....hahaha:lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

Dont know how you can eat that Quark m8, id eat most things but that is truly awefull! on par with butterbeans


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

LOL! So only Bens missus understands what's happening!

Mine still doesn't grasp the whole concept of eating and growing :lol:

Ignorance I say 

Dave I love quark, Morrisons do the best one :thumb:

I like butterbeans too :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Trained back today at 6.30am 

Good start to the day!

Nothing major lifted, didn't go above 100kg on anything.

Lat pull downs, DB bent over rows, T-Bar rows, Close Grip Rows and some cardio.

Plenty of food today;

Muesli, beetroot juice,Rocketfuel, Rage, BCAA's @ Breakfast.

Post workout - Whey and Dextrose shake, banana.

Lunch, 500g beef, rice and lentils and a shake.

Snacks have been promax choc bars and nuts.

Tea was a late one so had a shake when I got home to tie me over!

Then I had my 'bulk' meal!

Pizza! 300g chicken, pepperoni, peppers EVOO, tub of Quark and 500g of Greek Honey Yog 

That's it!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Not jealous at all! Good session mate


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

You put any weight on yet twiggy?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> Not jealous at all! Good session mate


Jealous of the food :lol: Not the session I hope !?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> You put any weight on yet twiggy?


I'm not checking am I 

I'll check again when I start the blast to see if there's any damage


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh yeah the food, off for my back session today this afternoon after work. Got some fasted cardio done this morning


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Tumbleweed.....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> Tumbleweed.....


Ha! Not much to say really 

Just done a shoulder session with a little bit of leg work.

All weights listed are top weight lifted today.

Warm-up

Side raises - 5kg Plates

Front Raises - 5kg Plates

Reverse Flyes (Machine) - 42kg

Shrugs (Oly Bar) - 160kg

Upright Rows (Smith Machine) - 60kg

Lateral Raises (Machine) - 50kg

Leg Press (Lying down) - 180kg

Standing Calf Raises - 178kg

Leg Extensions - 119kg

And that's it!

TBH heart wasn't in it, least I turned up


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Well like you say at least you went! Days when your heart isn't in it and you still go and plug away it, show the commitment. Well done mate!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> Well like you say at least you went! Days when your heart isn't in it and you still go and plug away it, show the commitment. Well done mate!


Yeah your right mate, should of rested tbh but needed some fresh air 

I'll crack on with eating for the rest of the day :lol:


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Git! I'll crack on with trying not to think about all the nice things that I could be eating...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ad53ggz said:


> Git! I'll crack on with trying not to think about all the nice things that I could be eating...


Lol, I'll not be on a binge. I'm pi55 poor at dirty bulking!

So a sunday dinner is as dirty as it'll get today :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Rob you slackin on the dirty bulk... Pies(steak, Shepard, cottage), quiche's, sausages, burgers, sausage rolls, full English breakfast etc etc get creative with the dirt bro


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

roast dinner pah


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah you have a great opportunity here rob I don't understand! Bagel (square) sausage egg cheese, yum. Epic steak and chicken sandwiches. Bread fresh bakers white..., cereal my favourite right now as I'm not buying lucky charms at £5 a box is maple and pecan crunch. This list is endless!! Get on it


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm counting roast dinner as clean too as I have to go for it with the girlfriend!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

All quiet again? Hope things ok and your just too busy to waste all you life on here ( like I am again!  )


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Suppose I'll do an update.....

But I might as well start a new journal soon.

Today I did legs.

Warm up was the walk up the stairs 

Leg Press

15x50kg

12x100kg

10x140kg

8x180kg

6x220kg

6x250kg

6x280kg

6x300kg

Calf Raises (standing)

15x190kg - Stack

15x190kg

15x190kg

Ham Curls

15x63kg

15x70kg

15x77kg

Leg Extension machine is broken! Gutted as I like to stack that bugger 

On the leg press machine, two 'Big Blokes' asked me if I was 'going for it?' And 'what was I going to do with 300k'?!

Kants. So I said, I'll do 5 and anymore is a bonus..... So they stood and watched! Then said well done 

I shall feel this tonight and tomorrow, but all went well, not a big session but felt it.

Food wise up to now;

Approx...

180g Protein

100g Carbs

40/50g Fat (Nuts Binge in the Car)

Should smash over 400g of Protein today with ease and carbs will slow down and won't go past 200g, fats will hit approx 100g.

Still loving the MT2, a nice shade of brown today and haven't jabbed since saturday, maybe a top up later on.

Cruise is 4 weeks in, but I'm VERY keen to blast from this weekend and do 12 weeks only...?! Not sure yet?

That's it!

Much Love x


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Rob mate i'll text you later ive got my manager breathing down my neck. Funny i can post on here all day but i cant send a text... bitch!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Breda said:


> Rob mate i'll text you later ive got my manager breathing down my neck. Funny i can post on here all day but i cant send a text... bitch!!


Pmsl!

I thought you was getting away with a few texts than normal 

Slap her with your man meat :lol:

Then text me


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> I thought you was getting away with a few texts than normal
> 
> ...


I'll knock her short ass out if she sneaks up and scares sh!t outa me again

Pregnant hoe


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Breda said:


> I'll knock her short ass out if she sneaks up and scares sh!t outa me again
> 
> Pregnant hoe


That's the spirit!

Well, apart from hitting a woman :lol:

Is it yours.....


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> That's the spirit!
> 
> Well, apart from hitting a woman :lol:
> 
> Is it yours.....


She's portugese.. it doesn't count

No mate my spunk will just about fill a tea spoon at the moment :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Breda said:


> She's portugese.. it doesn't count
> 
> No mate my spunk will just about fill a tea spoon at the moment :lol:


Bet she does a wicked Nando's 

Pmsl! Dried up mate :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Bet she does a wicked Nando's
> 
> Pmsl! Dried up mate :lol:


I hope so she said she was guna treat me to some chicken but i'm still waiting. She's pretty hot tho bless her

Mate the well has run dry, theres not much chance of me making any babies at the moment... Not too fussed tho cos it means theres less mess


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Breda said:


> I hope so she said she was guna treat me to some chicken but i'm still waiting. She's pretty hot tho bless her
> 
> Mate the well has run dry, theres not much chance of me making any babies at the moment... Not too fussed tho cos it means theres less mess


Pmsl!

From a b1tch who you wanted to hit, to her cooking you some chicken and she hot 

I must have your reserves here then,I never run dry :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> From a b1tch who you wanted to hit, to her cooking you some chicken and she hot
> 
> I must have your reserves here then,I never run dry :lol:


I'd still hit her cos she's my manager and always on my case but she's a sexy little thing i'll give her that lol :lol:

You must have my testicles too then... Can i have them back pls


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

How come your legs did'nt snap on leg press mate?

Good little session that!

Breda i cannot believe it aint your kid,when it comes out we will see!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

biglbs said:


> How come your legs did'nt snap on leg press mate?
> 
> Good little session that!
> 
> Breda i cannot believe it aint your kid,when it comes out we will see!


Bacause those are his internet lifts

Trust me mate its not my baby i cant even impregnate tissue at the minute pmsl


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Breda said:


> I'd still hit her cos she's my manager and always on my case but she's a sexy little thing i'll give her that lol :lol:
> 
> You must have my testicles too then... Can i have them back pls


She sounds nice 

Erm.... You can have them, but they might not match your shaft :lol:



biglbs said:


> How come your legs did'nt snap on leg press mate?
> 
> Good little session that!
> 
> Breda i cannot believe it aint your kid,when it comes out we will see!


Ha, i have chunky legs and an ass 

Just have strong legs mate, thats all.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Robs on the lap top


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> She sounds nice
> 
> Erm.... You can have them, but they might not match your shaft :lol:


She's bangable... even a 6 months preggy

NOt bothered about matching mate.. a working set will do :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Breada that is because your balls don't get five mins rest:lol:

Rob Tell you what i am sh1t scared mine don't snap,doc told me not to train for at least another 4 weeks---mmmmm


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Breda said:


> She's bangable... even a 6 months preggy
> 
> NOt bothered about matching mate.. a working set will do :lol:


A bizzare picture is now in my head----zzzzz zzz get out----no pah


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Breda said:


> She's bangable... even a 6 months preggy
> 
> NOt bothered about matching mate.. a working set will do :lol:


Ah, i see..... Big boobs are appealing aren't they 

They're all yours :lol:



biglbs said:


> Breada that is because your balls don't get five mins rest:lol:
> 
> Rob Tell you what i am sh1t scared mine don't snap,doc told me not to train for at least another 4 weeks---mmmmm


Don't train legs, you dont need to anyway :whistling:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Ah i see this journal is sticking to the seriousness of training and no banter as asked for PMSL


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Breada that is because your balls don't get five mins rest:lol:
> 
> Rob Tell you what i am sh1t scared mine don't snap,doc told me not to train for at least another 4 weeks---mmmmm


THey are under a lot of pressure to keep producing the goods but when i was younger i had loads of the stuff and i mean LOADS!!

FCuk the doc bro, go light and feel it out.. if no pain creep the weight up slowly, if pain the your doc was right lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Ah, i see..... Big boobs are appealing aren't they
> 
> They're all yours :lol:


Talking of big boobs i got an F cup waiting for me when i get home tonight. She's a pretty girl but not the slimest... size 18, not as fat as you'd imagine just wide hips and a thick set of thighs


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I sort of know it will be all good,but know to be on guard too!

I have been sneaking weight up but slow-good advice,i do not want any more hold ups,ever!

Rob what do you mean my legs are ****! :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Breda said:


> Talking of big boobs i got an F cup waiting for me when i get home tonight. She's a pretty girl but not the slimest... size 18, not as fat as you'd imagine just wide hips and a thick set of thighs


SEE^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Dirty lucky cnvt:blush:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Breda said:


> Talking of big boobs i got an F cup waiting for me when i get home tonight. She's a pretty girl but not the slimest... size 18, not as fat as you'd imagine just wide hips and a thick set of thighs


So you'll be a busy bee tonight, suppose we'll not miss you for 5 mins 

I get you on the size 18 thing, I like big hips!

Enjoy bro :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Can't see it lobes, on the crappy mobile.....

What am I missing??


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> Can't see it lobes, on the crappy mobile.....
> 
> What am I missing??


A song "I like big butts and i cannot lie"


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> A song "I like big butts and i cannot lie"


Well, I do too!

And Small ones....

Actually, any


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> Well, I do too!
> 
> And Small ones....
> 
> Actually, any


Not you Mr lover man,,,,,shagga!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Just about to destroy 400g of chicken, then a shake later on and I'll be at approximately 480g of Protein for the day 

Doubled all my shakes today, yeah yeah its not 'real' food but its easy for me this way.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Just about to destroy 400g of chicken, then a shake later on and I'll be at approximately 480g of Protein for the day
> 
> Doubled all my shakes today, yeah yeah its not 'real' food but its easy for me this way.


If its good enough for the monster known as MacUK you'll be fine


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

expletive said:


> If its good enough for the monster known as MacUK you'll be fine


I wish I was in his league mate, a man can dream :lol:

Does it mean I'll get a 49" chest by Monday? Hope so


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

480g u beast, I can only dream of that


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> Just about to destroy 400g of chicken, then a shake later on and I'll be at approximately 480g of Protein for the day
> 
> Doubled all my shakes today, yeah yeah its not 'real' food but its easy for me this way.


This is the way to do it mate,fookin "A" you just have to keep it up for the next few years!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> 480g u beast, I can only dream of that


Ha!

Still hungry so might soldier on for more


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I can barely afford let alone stomach what I'm eating now, how will I ever get to this kind of eating level lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> This is the way to do it mate,fookin "A" you just have to keep it up for the next few years!


Exactly!

I think its achievable each day, I haven't tried hard, but just cheated a little with the shakes!

I have a bloody surplus of whey so its about time it got hammered


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Im hammering 450 a day easily


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I can barely afford let alone stomach what I'm eating now, how will I ever get to this kind of eating level lol


Stop paying the colonel 

And I repped u the other day, wink, wink


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

expletive said:


> Im hammering 450 a day easily


What % is shakes.....


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I have 4 shakes a day


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fridge has got steak, turkey breast, mincemeat and bacon in - but I'm at work now with a poxy ready meal!! Mind u I did have 2 lamb shanks (100g protein apparently) , triple shake, 250g chicken breast in curry earlier so I'm nearly there!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Might have to get some pork scratchings from the machine at work, bump it up another 45g


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

expletive said:


> I have 4 shakes a day


Same here, just doubled the contents


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Fridge has got steak, turkey breast, mincemeat and bacon in - but I'm at work now with a poxy ready meal!! Mind u I did have 2 lamb shanks (100g protein apparently) , triple shake, 250g chicken breast in curry earlier so I'm nearly there!!


Nothing wrong there Stanley!

Are you on nights?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes mate, I have one triple scoop shake a day , might bump it up to 2 now - im well jell of your immense protein eating


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> Stop paying the colonel
> 
> And I repped u the other day, wink, wink


I repped the cnut too--tight **** cnvt!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Cant waste good gear with no protein

TBH ill be glad when i can return to maintenance for a bit though


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

expletive said:


> I have 4 shakes a day


I shake the wife 4 times per day now--only allowed 1 prot.shk!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Yes mate, I have one triple scoop shake a day , might bump it up to 2 now - im well jell of your immense protein eating


Do it stan!

Nothing to be jelly about, only a change of shakes and I've had no carbs with my evening meal, hence why I'm still peckish


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

expletive said:


> Cant waste good gear with no protein
> 
> TBH ill be glad when i can return to maintenance for a bit though


Yeah I know what you mean, take advantage of the gear!

I'm cruising at the moment, but since then I've gained 6lb 

So I'm really happy tbh!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Do it stan!
> 
> Nothing to be jelly about, only a change of shakes and I've had no carbs with my evening meal, hence why I'm still peckish


Im less than 200g carbs a day now, Im going to see how low I can go before strength gets affected


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I'll eat 500g protein tomorrow, watch this space!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rob aims to please


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Rob aims to please


I do  x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

expletive said:


> Im less than 200g carbs a day now, Im going to see how low I can go before strength gets affected


That's pretty much what I've had today so far and it won't go any higher.

Strength will be judged tomorrow, with Flinty - best not be weak again :lol:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I just put too much chub on with lots of carbs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

expletive said:


> I just put too much chub on with lots of carbs


Suppose I'm lucky, doesn't really hit me that bad! But if I did a week at 50-100g C I'd look ill!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Carbs make me fat, but can't function in the gym too well without them.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Carbs make me fat, but can't function in the gym too well without them.


Stims help :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Stims help :whistling:


Not for me they don't lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Not for me they don't lol


Tbh they don't do much for me anymore!

But I have some eph to try in the morning


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol - they work too well on me, sends me doolally, I can't train on them, they're alright if ur on the pi55


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol - they work too well on me, sends me doolally, I can't train on them, they're alright if ur on the pi55


Well I'll try this new eph tomorrow and see how I get on :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

You better bring it tomorrow. if i got to smash my back in a gym you better make it worthwhile cnut.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> You better bring it tomorrow. if i got to smash my back in a gym you better make it worthwhile cnut.


Ha!

I will 

Best get some sleep mate you must be FOOKED!?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Ha!
> 
> I will
> 
> Best get some sleep mate you must be FOOKED!?


Just had a shower and a bowl of muesli. now laid in bed. So sex and sleep for me goodnight ..


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Good lifting on the legs mate!! Took me a while to find the session after sifting through all the extra info  on here, it's like a soap drama happens in-between each gym session  have a good one today.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning to you all,fookin rise and shine birds fallin out of trees with sun-stroke!

Welcome home captain caveman!x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Morning to you all,fookin rise and shine birds fallin out of trees with sun-stroke!
> 
> Welcome home captain caveman!x


i wish i could stay asleep but my body clock is set for 6 am wake up and it will not sleep any longer lol... fcukin great to be home again though, really getting on my teets working away, however last week i earned just short of £900 so its worth it but boy it fcuks up everything else in life ....

Rob wants to train back today even though i have been pounding my back at work all week, and i have a slight injury to it, that cnut wants to train it... selfish pr1ck isnt he, the only day i get to train properly and the cnut wants to do back ...

oh well suppose its cos his chest cant take the pain of a saturday session , i bet someon in his gay gym has been tlling him his back is coming on or something and he is really strong on it lol.....

House of pain normally wipes the smile off that face X


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Body clocks are a Cnut! Im off to work now then rinsing up the gym!

Working away is a pain but £900 is a lovely bonus


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Body clocks are a Cnut! Im off to work now then rinsing up the gym!
> 
> Working away is a pain but £900 is a lovely bonus


morning mate... yeah it is a nice bonus pal, i cant argue with that sort of money, but me personally have never been a money mad person, my time is more important to me than money...

if i can earn enough in 6 months to last a year i will do that and have 6 months to myself rather than earning double what i need to last me a year if you know what i mean ..

never been money orientated personally but i know it helps, and if i have got to be away for work then i expect to be paid well for it..

have a good session at the gym mate !!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> morning mate... yeah it is a nice bonus pal, i cant argue with that sort of money, but me personally have never been a money mad person, my time is more important to me than money...
> 
> if i can earn enough in 6 months to last a year i will do that and have 6 months to myself rather than earning double what i need to last me a year if you know what i mean ..
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm the same mate, been thinking about going on the oil rigs, 2 weeks on 2 off, £55,000 for 6 months work, badboy.

Just means being away from the mrs and training fcuking up


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah I'm the same mate, been thinking about going on the oil rigs, 2 weeks on 2 off, £55,000 for 6 months work, badboy.
> 
> Just means being away from the mrs and training fcuking up


well bro thats not a wage to be sniffed at... its all about balance bro, if you can find the balance in that then go for it, if not then stick to what ya know pal !!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

How you doing mucker?

Still carrying that gun then! xxx


----------

